# Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 20-09-11)



## andyh (8 May 2010)

*Hey guys if you want to avoid all the pre-amble, planning head scratching etc, the tank actually starts half way down page 9.*  

Greetings,

After lots of consideration and planning i will be setting up a new aquascape in my lounge! It does mean my other tanks will be going but we are having our first baby in july and we need the space in the kitchen, so instead my being really sensible and reducing my tanks to a minimum i am loosing two small ones and getting one big one.   

I will be selling a load of kit over the coming weeks so watch UKAPS for it. (60cm Optiwhite tank, made by Aquariums Ltd and an Arcadia 4 xt5 lumiaire etc.)

So today, i went to The Green Machine and ordered a 90cmx45cmx45cm, Opti-white brace-less tank and ADA styled cabinet. My challenge had been to match it to my lounge furniture so Jim had very kindly sent wood samples in the post so i could get a good match. I even made some special requests on the cabinet which Jim was more than happy to accommodate. Thanks to StuWorral who was there today for all his advice as well!

The tough bit now is waiting.......... Been quoted 2-3 week delivery so not to bad, but it means i have got time to get my other tanks stripped down and get the equipment ready. Then there is the planning as this in my lounge its got to look good and be installed very well, i am already planning equipment locations, wiring, timers etc. 

*Equipment*
90x45x45 tank = 190l
Eheim 1200lph external filter 
Eheim 700lp external Thermo filter combined gives me 1900lph
Lights - Not sure here, keep changing my mind really tempted to go Metal Halide 150w (ADA Solar, Arcadia or Aquamedic) or a 4 x T5 39w?? Help  
Using pressurised Co2 with inline diffusers from my current setups, is it worth running two bottles as i have them so i could run on both filters?

*Substrate*
ADA Amazonia and Powersand, some from my current tanks mixed with a couple of new bags.


I still dont have a definitive plan on the tank design yet, but some sort of "Island Design" with wood is the plan so far.

Would welcome comments on the light front! Come on boys or girls with MH are they any good?

Will try and keep a full journal going, but I suspect it may a be a challenge once the baby arrives in July  

thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## tom_os (8 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

sounds good!

if your stuck for lighting i have an arcadia luminaire for sale. but its 3x 36w T8's but im willing to accept a good offer as i just want to get rid of it

good luck


----------



## andyh (8 May 2010)

Tom, thanks for the offer but i am looking for a high light level setup i.e 4 x t5 or mh150w


----------



## chump54 (8 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

Hey Andy, congratulations on the baby news 

I'm very jealous of the tank, it sounds great. I like the dimensions. the width will be fab!

2 bottles on the co2 would be my choice, but I haven't got any experience, it seems a good way to get the distribution sorted.

and if I had the money I'd go with the ADA solar but again I have no experience of them. I just want one   

Chris


----------



## Ajm200 (8 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

Congratulations on both counts..   Do you think you'll have time for your hobby when you join the likes of me in the sleepless nights brigade???  . Most of my illiterate late night posts are written while cuddling a small child to sleep.


----------



## B7fec (9 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

Hi Andy,

Congrats on the baby front and I come with hopeful news on the tank front....... I had my order for a 60x45x45 opt-white with The Green Machine delivered to me within a 10 days! Great service from Jim and Mark! So hopefully you wont have to wait to long!  

Also I have one of The Green Machines 90x45x45 tanks and they are great......   GOOD CHOICE!
I have an Arcadia 4x T5 luminarie on my tank (newer style) and have grown plants to great effect inc HC and Glosso and style wise it looks swish 8) .

As for scape wise an island would look great! However I'm just rescaping my tank 90x45x45 tank now and have gone for a valley scape, sand, ADA soil graded gravels......etc and am well happy with it. With this tank size you can pull off spectacular scapes! As I'm sure yours will be  

Really looking forward to reading through this journal, as I've gained so much knowledge and inspiration reading through your other ones!  

Cheers Ben


----------



## samc (9 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

sounds a great setup andy  

i would personally go with a MH from my experience with them, they are much better than flouresent


----------



## andyh (9 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> Hey Andy, congratulations on the baby news
> I'm very jealous of the tank, it sounds great. I like the dimensions. the width will be fab!
> 2 bottles on the co2 would be my choice, but I haven't got any experience, it seems a good way to get the distribution sorted.
> and if I had the money I'd go with the ADA solar but again I have no experience of them. I just want one
> Chris



Thanks Chris, i am v excited about the baby! 
Yes it will be great for me having a larger to tank to play with as my biggest is currently 57l and its only 11" tall.
Think i will run both CO2 will be make for good distribution!
Yes the ADA solar is a thing of beauty and the boys at TGM have sorted out decent european ballasts now  


			
				Ajm200 said:
			
		

> Congratulations on both counts..   Do you think you'll have time for your hobby when you join the likes of me in the sleepless nights brigade???  . Most of my illiterate late night posts are written while cuddling a small child to sleep.


Cheers, yes a few people have suggested that i am going to be kept busy by the baby! But i am positive i will find time to keep a tank running! 


			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> Congrats on the baby front and I come with hopeful news on the tank front....... I had my order for a 60x45x45 opt-white with The Green Machine delivered to me within a 10 days! Great service from Jim and Mark! So hopefully you wont have to wait to long!
> Also I have one of The Green Machines 90x45x45 tanks and they are great......   GOOD CHOICE!
> I have an Arcadia 4x T5 luminarie on my tank (newer style) and have grown plants to great effect inc HC and Glosso and style wise it looks swish 8) .
> ...


Thanks Ben! Yes Jim did suggest that the tank could be there sooner! I am rubbish at waiting for things so i hope its not to long? I to have an Arcadia T5 luminarie but its on my 60l and its great, but i have drawn like a child in a sweety shop to the MH's !! The shimmer is stunning, and seems to add a new dimension to the tank.
Thanks for your comments about my journals, i am really glad to hear that you have gained from them, i had never done journals b4 joining UKAPS; its turned into something i really enjoy.   


			
				samc said:
			
		

> sounds a great setup andy
> i would personally go with a MH from my experience with them, they are much better than flouresent


Sam, your one of the culprits ! your tank has had a strong influence on me, it looks so good!! (was that yours in PFK this month? If so well done it looked great!)


----------



## samc (9 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> was that yours in PFK this month? If so well done it looked great!)



thanks mate. i didnt know it was out yet   i have not actually seen it yet as i am not subscribed


----------



## andyh (10 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it is mine arrived on saturday, get yourself a subscription!
Can i ask a favour any chance you could take a couple of pics/do you have any? I have never seen the aquamedic MH in the flesh, how do you rate it?


----------



## samc (11 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Can i ask a favour any chance you could take a couple of pics/do you have any? I have never seen the aquamedic MH in the flesh, how do you rate it?



i dont have any, but i can take a few for you. i quite like the design of it. its pretty simple really, but not as small as the ADA unit. 

on the other hand they are very cheap on ebay. i picked mine up for Â£35


----------



## MarineHart (12 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

Andy it has to be the ADA halide for the new set up, I have run halides on my reef tank and the effect of shimmering is simply stunning!!! Get it bought! 

Cheers
Nick


----------



## andyh (12 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

Nick Thanks for your concise and reasoned debate as to why i should part with a big wedge on a light! 

I have to admit its tempting!

A


----------



## andyh (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

Well the boys at TGM have come up good, just had a message to say my Opti-white and Cabinet will be in on Thursday! NOT EXCITED!      10 day turnaround on a custom tank and cabinet is great.   Hoping to collect on saturday so should have some pictures up at the weekend. 

Suppose i should make a decision on my lights soon


----------



## George Farmer (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Suppose i should make a decision on my lights soon


If you can afford it, halide, IMO.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

ill go with halide too but then you already knew that andy 

Good show on the tank being ready so quick. looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## bogwood (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

Andy,  when we collect your tank/cabinet this weekend, to save on fuel etc, why not get your ADA HALIDE, and matching stand.  

Cheers


----------



## Garuf (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

10 days turn around!? Does the silicone even have time to set in that long?!


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

I think i got my replacement AQ tank a about 4 days after it was built but i did tell them it wouldnt be seeing water for a few weeks.

EDIT, have you ordered a new light stand Andy


----------



## andyh (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO your right!


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> ill go with halide too but then you already knew that andy
> Good show on the tank being ready so quick. looking forward to seeing the pics


Yes Mr Worrall, i have worked out that you secretly are in love with your ADA MH and sit late at night once the family has gone to bed worshipping/drooling over it in your ADA pants!    (p.s nice to meet your family the other weekend!  )


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Andy,  when we collect your tank/cabinet this weekend, to save on fuel etc, why not get your ADA HALIDE, and matching stand.
> Cheers,


Talk about peer pressure!  your good at spending my money!


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> 10 days turn around!? Does the silicone even have time to set in that long?!


Garuf, good point wet lounge floor wouldn't be good! But i have every faith in the TGM boys i am sure they will advise. Anyway the tank probaly wont see any water for at least 2 weeks. Lots of tinkering to do before that  


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> EDIT, have you ordered a new light stand Andy


No think if i go MH will suspend from the ceiling, My dad has very kindly offered to sort this as he has done several before!


----------



## andyh (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO your right!


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> ill go with halide too but then you already knew that andy
> Good show on the tank being ready so quick. looking forward to seeing the pics


Yes Mr Worrall, i have worked out that you secretly are in love with your ADA MH and sit late at night once the family has gone to bed worshipping/drooling over it in your ADA pants!    (p.s nice to meet your family the other weekend!  )


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Andy,  when we collect your tank/cabinet this weekend, to save on fuel etc, why not get your ADA HALIDE, and matching stand.
> Cheers,


Talk about peer pressure!  your good at spending my money!


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> 10 days turn around!? Does the silicone even have time to set in that long?!


Garuf, good point wet lounge floor wouldn't be good! But i have every faith in the TGM boys i am sure they will advise. Anyway the tank probaly wont see any water for at least 2 weeks. Lots of tinkering to do before that  


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> EDIT, have you ordered a new light stand Andy


No think if i go MH will suspend from the ceiling, My dad has very kindly offered to sort this as he has done several before!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

looking forward to this Andy.

MH lamps are wonderful things indeed. Although, i've read in an interview with amano, he does consider what plants he wants to grow before deciding between MH or t5. he reckons 'crawling' plants, HC and stems grow better under T5.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

I used to use halides on my reef tank, where it was common practice to suspend a 400W halide six inches above the water line and have one every couple of feet... How high would you reckon on having a halide to cover a three foot tank like this one?

Also, many reefers (myself included) shunned the aquarium lighting units and pieced together our own ballasts, reflectors and lamps. This had the advantages of being able to use bigger, more effective reflectors (mine were about a foot a side), more efficient ballasts to drive the lamps, and a bigger choice in lamps. It also lets you have the ballasts remotely to keep heat away from the tank, which can be a big problem with halides.

While being cheaper and getting better results, they can be ugly as sin if not hidden or designed well...

Does anyone use DIY halides in the planted tank arena?


----------



## andyh (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> looking forward to this Andy.
> 
> MH lamps are wonderful things indeed. Although, i've read in an interview with amano, he does consider what plants he wants to grow before deciding between MH or t5. he reckons 'crawling' plants, HC and stems grow better under T5.



Mark, hope your well dude? Interesting viewpoint, any links to the article would love to have a nosey?



			
				Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> I used to use halides on my reef tank, where it was common practice to suspend a 400W halide six inches above the water line and have one every couple of feet... How high would you reckon on having a halide to cover a three foot tank like this one?
> Also, many reefers (myself included) shunned the aquarium lighting units and pieced together our own ballasts, reflectors and lamps. This had the advantages of being able to use bigger, more effective reflectors (mine were about a foot a side), more efficient ballasts to drive the lamps, and a bigger choice in lamps. It also lets you have the ballasts remotely to keep heat away from the tank, which can be a big problem with halides.
> While being cheaper and getting better results, they can be ugly as sin if not hidden or designed well...
> Does anyone use DIY halides in the planted tank arena?


Hi, I come from a family of fish keeping fanatics and they have all been Marine fish keepers, myself included, they have all had MH's at some point. For me its the shimmer of the MH that adds an extra dimension to scape, things just seem to look more natural. 
I would be placing 1 x 150w at approx 15-18" i have seen this in a number of tanks and seems to be the norm. Obviously i would play around to get it perfect but from what i have seen, it should be more than enough. 

The MH's i have been looking at come with external ballasts which is great as this can be hidden away and reduces the weight of the pendant. Not seen any DIY MH's but as can be seen with a lot of the tanks on here its all about the look  Personally wouldn't have the foggiest were to start


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

I know what you mean about the shimmer created by a point source of light... Looks amazing...

One problem I would have to overcome with MH is light spill... I used to get it in the neck from Mrs Kosh as the marine tank halides used to blind you when trying to watch the telly if I didn't put the top surround back on the tank...


----------



## andyh (18 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about the shimmer created by a point source of light... Looks amazing...
> 
> One problem I would have to overcome with MH is light spill... I used to get it in the neck from Mrs Kosh as the marine tank halides used to blind you when trying to watch the telly if I didn't put the top surround back on the tank...



Light spill is a concern, the ADA look like it does a good job as i got down on my hands and knees in the Green Machine last time i was there to check it wouldn't be a problem! Did get a few funny looks though!


----------



## flygja (19 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

Also, with a halide, you can't reduce the lighting by switching tubes off like in a luminaire. You'll have to raise and lower the halide, which might cause light spill-out if you need to raise it high. 

That said, that shimmering effect is nice. Don't.... don't follow the light... noooo!!!


----------



## andyh (22 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Also, with a halide, you can't reduce the lighting by switching tubes off like in a luminaire. You'll have to raise and lower the halide, which might cause light spill-out if you need to raise it high.
> 
> That said, that shimmering effect is nice. Don't.... don't follow the light... noooo!!!



Flygya, not to worried i having about moving the MH up and down, based on the info from the guys on here i already know  at what height i am going to roughly set it  The shimmering effect will look great in my lounge!


----------



## andyh (22 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Well the boys at TGM have come up good, just had a message to say my Opti-white and Cabinet will be in on Thursday! NOT EXCITED!      10 day turnaround on a custom tank and cabinet is great.   Hoping to collect on saturday so should have some pictures up at the weekend.
> 
> Suppose i should make a decision on my lights soon



Well I raced to TGM this morning taking my Dad with me, tank in one car and cabinet in other. I have to say the boys at TGM have done me proud, the quality of the cabinet and the build of the aquarium is great. 

I even spec'd a few extras like silicone seal all the internal cabinet joints, and use a waterproof colour matched varnish to seal all the cuts/holes etc, to prevent water being absorbed into the wood. Jim helped me get a good colour match with the cabinet and it looks great in the lounge. Its in a dark mahogany colour, which matches all my other furniture in the lounge (have to keep the wife happy)  

The tank is awesome 90x45x45 optiwhite in 10mm, i also got a grey tank mat to protect the bottom of the tank with, easy to fit, just used my scalpel to trim it down to size. The 45cm depth and height gives load of space for scaping, baring in mind my last tank was on a 60l.

No pics just yet, but will have some up shortly  

Also, I think i have made a decision on the light front


----------



## samc (23 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

that sounds great andy  

look foward to seeing it in situe, and i bet you went for a MH


----------



## andyh (24 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

So here is my lovely new cabinet and tank, albeit it not quite in its final position as i have some electrics to play with first:
*The viewing chair:*










Thanks for looking!

Andyh


----------



## flygja (24 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

What a beauty!


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

nice one andy, looks really good in its new place   If you get the chance stick up some closeup of the sealant and the cab edges. Wouldnt mind having a look to see how they compare to other tanks. ta stu

ps, and get scaping!


----------



## viktorlantos (24 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

great gear! can not wait to see this planted


----------



## Bobtastic (24 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

Awesome Andy, certainly is a beaut! Can't wait to see the finished scape.


----------



## George Farmer (24 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*

The talented newcomer to aquascaping now has a very nice canvas...

Looking forward to this one, Andy.  

So what's the plan then?  Have you a design in mind?  You gotta try out Tropica's new Hygrophila...


----------



## andyh (28 May 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 170l Lounge tank*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> What a beauty!


Cheers! I am happy  


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> nice one andy, looks really good in its new place   If you get the chance stick up some closeup of the sealant and the cab edges. Wouldnt mind having a look to see how they compare to other tanks. ta stu
> ps, and get scaping!


Thanks dude, will post some pics up when i get chance, scaping will happen soon 


			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> great gear! can not wait to see this planted





			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Awesome Andy, certainly is a beaut! Can't wait to see the finished scape.


Thanks Guys 


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The talented newcomer to aquascaping now has a very nice canvas...
> Looking forward to this one, Andy.
> So what's the plan then?  Have you a design in mind?  You gotta try out Tropica's new Hygrophila...



Thanks for the encouraging words! not sure about being talented!  

I have some designs in mind, but not quite there. I am spending a lot more time on the planning stage at the moment and trying to get things right in my head. I am planning on buying the hardscape materials this weekend, so should start some scaping next week hopefully!

As for plants, i will be trying at least one or two of the new Tropica plants  


Not much has happened this week, as i have been away on business but hoping to get things moving this weekend, one thing i did manage to do was order my light. Metal Halide here we come  NOT EXCITED AT ALL


----------



## andyh (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

Things moving on now nicely now  

I had three parcels arrive today

Firstly my new filter an Eheim external 2075 (1250lph) which combined with my 2324 thermo (700lph) gives me 1950lph, which should be ideal! Will post some pics of the 2075 once get it un-packed for anybody who is interested.

Parcel number two and three:
A load of Manzi wood from the boys at Plantedbox.com, which i chose from photos of the individual pieces sent to me by James. There are some great pieces and before anybody comments i have just placed them in the tank to keep them out of the way. They are not scaped! So no comments! 
Then a really heavy box of Ohku stone (aka Dragon Stone) once again from Plantedbox.com, some of these are great pieces including one that is almost 2ft long!

A couple of quick pics with my phone:









The only thing that worries me slightly is the calibre of the current tanks here on UKAPS! I hope i can create something good enough!!!   :?


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

The wood on the right should be 3cm to the left. Other than that it's really nice.

The woods great, You'll love scaping with it, I have done. It's really versatile as it's easier to cobble forms together with than Redmoor is.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> The wood on the right should be 3cm to the left. Other than that it's really nice.


    Brilliant!  I'm not even sure if you're being serious. 

Love the wood and layout, different to the usual 'poking up out of rock syndrome' (PUORL)


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

Re the scape in your pictures, i think it lacks balance and i'd like you to re-scape it to something i like better    (I think your wood storage may go unoticed unlike when mine didnt!)
EDIT: damn, beaten to it by Garuf!

nice one though andy, thats some nice parcels to be opening in one day   Im sure your new scape will be top dollar


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

A fine day of deliveries Andy.  The tank and cabinet look beautiful, and thats some great wood in there too   I've got the 2075 eheims and love em - they are brilliant.  Just dont use all of the media they send you - it'll slow down the flow too much.

I do love  a journal that gets through a good number of pages before any planting happens - it shows a lot of thought and planning is going on, and lets the excitement build before the masterpiece is 'unveiled' 

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oi! My scape's a PUORS! 

Haha, I used to post on Aquaticplantcentral quiet a bit and used to read "should be 5mm to the right" all the time. Seriously though Andy, I really think you could turn that wood into a scape without moving a thing.


----------



## andyh (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> The wood on the right should be 3cm to the left. Other than that it's really nice.
> The woods great, You'll love scaping with it, I have done. It's really versatile as it's easier to cobble forms together with than Redmoor is.


I knew somebody wouldn't be able to resist !   
Yes i used a small amount a previous scape, easy to work with and looks natural.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thats the PUORS out of the window, back to the drawing board!  


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Re the scape in your pictures, i think it lacks balance and i'd like you to re-scape it to something i like better    (I think your wood storage may go unoticed unlike when mine didnt!)
> EDIT: damn, beaten to it by Garuf!
> nice one though andy, thats some nice parcels to be opening in one day   Im sure your new scape will be top dollar


Shut it! Cheeky bugger! 
Thanks for your kind comments!  


			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> A fine day of deliveries Andy.  The tank and cabinet look beautiful, and thats some great wood in there too   I've got the 2075 eheims and love em - they are brilliant.  Just dont use all of the media they send you - it'll slow down the flow too much.
> I do love  a journal that gets through a good number of pages before any planting happens - it shows a lot of thought and planning is going on, and lets the excitement build before the masterpiece is 'unveiled'
> Cheers Tony


Yes i do like receiving parcels! The wood is excellent!
I have always used eheims, as with many things you get what you pay for. Thanks for the advice on the 2075   . Yes my journals do always seem to have a large "setting the scene" section. Not sure if thats good or not! 
Now with regards to the masterpiece! Thanks to your masterpiece you have raised the bar somewhat!   


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Seriously though Andy, I really think you could turn that wood into a scape without moving a thing.


Yeah i know what you mean, but bet i cant recreate it when the substrate goes in!


----------



## JamesM (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

Pour the substrate around it! I think it looks killer!


----------



## andyh (9 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Pour the substrate around it! I think it looks killer!


James - you pulling my leg?

So finally i have a free weekend coming up! Nursery will be finsihed by the weekend so gives me loads of time to start scaping! I have ordered a black background for the tank, (thanks Tonser for the advice!) which i will fit and them move to tank into its permanent position in the corner.

Then the ADA powersand Special and Amazonia in and then the scaping begins!  Not excited at all!!


----------



## John Starkey (9 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

Hi Andy,you have got some great gear to play with,looking forward to what you come up with planting wise,hydrocotyle seems to be in vogue at the moment,
regards,
john.


----------



## JamesM (9 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes bud, only a little


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (9 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

wow andy you got some nice toys there.

if this turns out even half as good as your other layouts it will be awesome!

subscribed!


----------



## nayr88 (9 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

wow, what a delivery! a 2ft long piece of ohko stone   get some pictures of the stone up. 

oh and by the way im not jealous one bit..........   haha.    keep up the good work,


----------



## bogwood (12 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

Well andy the weekend has arrived, i hope your working on the tank, and not drinking JDs and watching the football.


----------



## andyh (12 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Well andy the weekend has arrived, i hope your working on the tank, and not drinking JDs and watching the football.


Maybe the jd bit but not the football, couldn't even tell u who was playing! 

Starting the tank later, few more bits arrived in the post today!


----------



## andyh (13 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

The wait for my ADA Metal Halide is killing me, its more than likely not going to be here for another 4-6 weeks. So in order for me to keep my sanity in tact, i have ordered an cable hanging kit for my Arcadia Luminaire (60cm 4 x T5). This means  i can get the light installed and at least get my tank scaped/planted and growing. Then once the ADA MH arrives i can then hang it. This light should provide enough light to get things going, i need to get things going as in within 6 weeks the baby will arrive and i am assured that i will have no time to myself  

I plan to attach a wooden baton to the ceiling to make life easier for attaching the light units, so that will be my first task this week.

The black background hasnt arrived yet, hoping it will do early next week. Then i can move the tank into its final place.
My new larger diameter UP atmoizer arrived yesterday so thats ready to be installed inline on the Eheim 2075. I am actually planning on running two CO2 systems on this tank, one on each of the filters. (other being my 2324 thermo)

Whilst talking about the Eheim 2075 i have to mention the quality of this unit, its quite simply one of the best looking externals i have owned and the design and specification is awesome. The canister volume is 9l and holds 6l of media. The Top of canister prefilter securely traps the larger dirt particles, which in my opinion significantly increasing maintenance intervals of the biomedia as the dirt and shrimps get trapped at the top level, which should make cleaning a lot easier  

I cant tell you how hard it is having a 90cm tank sat in your lounge, and not tinkering with it non stop!!!!!!


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

sorry to hear that you still have to wait for the lamp.   



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> My new larger diameter UP atmoizer arrived yesterday so thats ready to be installed inline on the Eheim 2075



Used the 17 pipe diameter version of the UP Atomizer @My Private Island 240 liter tank. Produce more than enough CO2 than i needed... with a lots of extra bubbles which i am not so happy about, but that's a different story.
But i also have 2 atomizer and only one was mounted and was sufficent.

2075 is a great filter. Under my tank i have an  Eheim 2028, and the Eheim 2075. 2028 drive the atomizer, but 2075 is much more powerful. So you will have a great filter on your new tank.   

Can not wait to see this setup.


----------



## andyh (18 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank (Its begun!)*

So finally i have all the bits and some time to do it!!!
NB; the wood is just thrown in and not scaped!  
So number one, applied the black background. Thanks Tonser for the recommendation.  Its good stuff.






Two; As discussed i am fitting my arcadia luminaire as a temporary option until my metal halide arrives in about 4-5 weeks. I purchased a cable kit to hang it, and it was quite easy from that point. I used my joist detector and luckily had one running exactly where i needed it.




Light hung, just need to trim the steel cables once i decide on a height. The arcadia adjusting kit is so clever!




I have to say i am really impressed with the way it looks even with a 60cm light over a 90cm tank  

Also bit more equipment arrived this morning from TGM. My first ever Glassware! I have been impressed with look and feel of the Cal Aqua stuff, so purchased their 17mm intake and return to go with my Eheim 2075.
Ooooo Sexy!    (yes i know i need to get out more!)




The intake has lots of slots at different levels so should not provide any restriction in flow.





So next job now......where did i put that substrate and hardscape.............................


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

Nice glassware indeed  looking good so far  but you haven't done much yet haha


----------



## Garuf (18 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

I'm surprised you didn't get the Do! Aqua lily jet, it does look excellent though. I'm certain your scape will be twice as good as the equipment.


----------



## bogwood (18 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

Nice to see things starting to happen, somthing to show for all the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£.  
Very fortunate your joist was in the right position, and i agree the suspension kit looks very neat.

The glassware is well cool, should go well with your GREEN EHEIM PIPING  Only joking Andy, im sure you already have a alternative planned.


----------



## Vito (18 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

Hey andy looking good, I am curious as to what the bacround is your using???? where can I get some


----------



## chilled84 (19 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

Andy Andy Andy, Im going to be watching this one mate. The setup alone has my interest. If i had the pounds I would go right down the route your takeing. Keep working!  Pictures a must!


----------



## andyh (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice glassware indeed  looking good so far  but you haven't done much yet haha


Cheeky, i have done loads!


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you didn't get the Do! Aqua lily jet, it does look excellent though. I'm certain your scape will be twice as good as the equipment.


I did consider them, but the Cal Aqua kit was the same price and looks very good. Cheers for the vote of confidence  


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Nice to see things starting to happen, somthing to show for all the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£.
> Very fortunate your joist was in the right position, and i agree the suspension kit looks very neat.
> The glassware is well cool, should go well with your GREEN EHEIM PIPING  Only joking Andy, im sure you already have a alternative planned.


No green piping anywhere on this!  


			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Hey andy looking good, I am curious as to what the bacround is your using???? where can I get some


The background is from stickybackplastics.co.uk. Recommended by Tonser


			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Andy Andy Andy, Im going to be watching this one mate. The setup alone has my interest. If i had the pounds I would go right down the route your takeing. Keep working!  Pictures a must!


Chilled chilled chilled, thanks dude!


----------



## andyh (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

So been playing with the dragon stone and Manzi wood, here is a few pics for you to see what i am trying to create, feedback and comments welcomed as  always!

I will be planting with ferns and crypts and having a carpet plant to cover the entire bottom on the tank probably Parvula.

But looking at the following:
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius'
Microsorum pteropus narrow
Pogostemon erectus
various mosses from my existing tanks.
Plus a couple of crypts (i want a reddish one, any suggestions)

The left hand side will be planted heavily so you cant see the base of the wood etc. Then over to the right the carpet of parvula will be the main feature.
*Design One*





*Design Two photo 1*




*Design Two photo 2*


----------



## samc (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*

excellent andy!

i love the second layout. i would remove the far right stone though. i dont think you need it 8)


----------



## Stu Worrall (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

nice one   Id go with samc too and say the second with the far stone removed or buried more so its not as visible


----------



## Krishs Bettas (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

I like the 2nd one and for the crypt try "Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Mi Oya'" I'll take a pic if you want lol.


----------



## andyh (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> nice one   Id go with samc too and say the second with the far stone removed or buried more so its not as visible





			
				samc said:
			
		

> excellent andy!
> i love the second layout. i would remove the far right stone though. i dont think you need it 8)



Ok sunk the rock a loads more and looks a lot better:
Taken with phone so not the greatest:




What do you reckon, or remove all together?


			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> I like the 2nd one and for the crypt try "Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Mi Oya'" I'll take a pic if you want lol.



Cheers Krish, is this the one you mean:
http://www.tropica.com/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=109D


----------



## Krishs Bettas (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

Yep the top of the leaves may change colour depending on your tank conditions.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

Yep the top of the leaves may change colour depending on your tank conditions.


----------



## alip01 (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

I'd probably try it without, it kind of disrupts the flow of the wood.  Without it your eyes will be drawn towards the main hardscape, rather than being distracted by the rock on the right.


----------



## andyh (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

So here it is without the stone on the right:





I think you could be right people! It looks better  

What do we reckon?


----------



## andeekaii (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

I definitely think it looks better without the rock. It kinda looked out of place and disrupted the flow of the branches. Looks great now


----------



## B7fec (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

Hi Andy,

The last hardscape is looking great mate! Personally I think the stone to the right distracted from the main hardscape to the left, have to agree with the others! Well done another quality scape starting to emerge! Mind you didn't expect anything else from you  

P.s What's the substrate? Are you sticking to your tried and tested ADA route?

Cheers Ben


----------



## andyh (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*



			
				andeekaii said:
			
		

> I definitely think it looks better without the rock. It kinda looked out of place and disrupted the flow of the branches. Looks great now


Cheers



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> The last hardscape is looking great mate! Personally I think the stone to the right distracted from the main hardscape to the left, have to agree with the others! Well done another quality scape starting to emerge! Mind you didn't expect anything else from you
> P.s What's the substrate? Are you sticking to your tried and tested ADA route?
> Cheers Ben


Cheers Ben  We shall have to see how it comes on over time, as i have admitted b4 this is the part i dont like. I cant wait to get it planted!
The substrate is ADA Powersand special and ADA Amazonia. I have had such good result previously i have no reason to move away from it


----------



## B7fec (20 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

You said it.......this is always the worst part! get those plants in!  
Same here with the ADA soil.....I find it's great stuff and does exactly what it says on the tin......er...well bag!


----------



## NeilW (21 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

I'm going to be a bit controversial and say I prefer the first   .  Don't get me wrong the second is still excellent but I think the first is more original and similar to your personal style I've seen in your previous tanks.  The second is more of an Amano-esque island composition (although this is far from an insult ).  I'm sure it'll still look stunning and I'll probably eat my words when its planted up.  Looks like you've picked some real nice hardscape materials to have fun with.  Are you going for moss on those branches or keeping them bare?  Lovely stuff, keep up the good work.


----------



## andyh (21 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> I'm going to be a bit controversial and say I prefer the first   .  Don't get me wrong the second is still excellent but I think the first is more original and similar to your personal style I've seen in your previous tanks.  The second is more of an Amano-esque island composition (although this is far from an insult ).  I'm sure it'll still look stunning and I'll probably eat my words when its planted up.  Looks like you've picked some real nice hardscape materials to have fun with.  Are you going for moss on those branches or keeping them bare?  Lovely stuff, keep up the good work.


Oooo your such a trouble maker! to be honest its all good! Thanks for your comments. The thing is you have hit the nail on the head, you said _"The second is more of an Amano-esque island composition"_ which is ironic as that exactly what i was trying for!   Most of my scapes have been very bsuy with hardscape all over the floor of the tank. On this scape i am trying to do something slightly different. Still a NA style but a different layout for me.

As for the branches, yes there will be moss and fissidens  



Anyway to show my dedication to my latest scape, i have taken a day off work on wednesday to head to TGM to choose my plants and get them home and planted. Should keep me busy!


----------



## NeilW (21 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> _"The second is more of an Amano-esque island composition"_ which is ironic as that exactly what i was trying for!



As I say this is no bad thing, it definitely looks the part    It's up there with Amano IMHO.



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Most of my scapes have been very bsuy with hardscape all over the floor of the tank.



This is no bad thing either, I'm a big fan of your 'all over' compositions.  Hard to pull off, but you've sorted it every time!   

Looking forward to the big plant-up.


----------



## andyh (21 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neil - thanks for the kind words. Cant wait to get planting, just preparing all the bits now, getting filters sorted and cleaning bits of kit so they look shiny in the new setup.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> So here it is without the stone on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahey, your finally getting it going...

Well mate, love the wood, but I know you can do better with the rocks. Your rushing it, take it easy and have a caramel. 

Your sacpe is over weighted to the left. The other designs with the stone on the right was heading in the right direction. Balance out the wight of the wood and stones with something on the right and get those rocks looking liking they belong there....
Think about how the wood grows around the rock, or has it been washed down river and lodged there, how would it sit, how would the rocks need to be, to make it look natural? These are what you need to be asking your self mate.

It looks great, but I know you can do even better..... Am i being a pushy founder, lol You know I love ya mate    x


----------



## chilled84 (22 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

Thats the ticket! It will be interesting to see how the coulers change when you add water.


----------



## andyh (22 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big G, though you had left the forum?  

Glad you have commented as as i am not a 100% happy with the scaping, (how did you know i like caramels?)

I did intentionally weight to the left as i wanted a carpet of parvula on the right but the rocks have never quite well with me. The dragon stone presents a challange in its shapes, i find it quite challenging to play with.

Do you think i need wood on the right or just stones......Infact i can sense a rework coming on

Pushing me is good! not sure about the lovin though   x


----------



## Nelson (22 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*






i actually liked this layout   .but kept my mouth shut as i usually get it wrong    .

big day tomorrow   .


----------



## B7fec (23 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

Andy..... I have just read Graeme's suggestions and have to say I agree with him, I use Drogon stone in both my scapes and like you found it hard to work with the shapes it presented(however it's great stuff!), so I stopped looking at the stones as individual pieces and instead looked to group them together, to help I followed the natural strata lines and flow of the rock patterns and stuck with the strata to link the stones and form a flowing form of stones made to look like one larger piece but broken up burying some parts further into the substrate and I started with the largest stone and got smaller the further away from the main stone I went to simulate the natural erosion of a river bank. 

Hope this sort of makes sense, and hope this helps in some way......look at how saintly has linked the flow of his stones during the setup.

Just something else to think about!!  Good luck with the planting tomorrow!!  

Cheers Ben


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

quality mate!


----------



## Robert Mck (23 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. It's Begun!*

Andy,
        i am a newbie to a planted tank, but i am just green with envy..... your setups have been fantastic. Cant wait to see it develop


----------



## andyh (24 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> i actually liked this layout   .but kept my mouth shut as i usually get it wrong    .
> big day tomorrow   .


Nelson, never hold back on my journals dude! Its always good to get mixed comments  


			
				saintly said:
			
		

> quality mate!


Cheers Mark


			
				Robert Mck said:
			
		

> Andy,
> i am a newbie to a planted tank, but i am just green with envy..... your setups have been fantastic. Cant wait to see it develop


Thanks for the kind words Robert and weclome to UKAPS  


So whilst its seemed most people were preparing to watch the football, I drove 70 miles over to TGM (roads were dead) and spent a couple of hours choosing plants and looking at the new scapes at TGM, Jim even made me 2 cups of coffee.
I bought all the plants, a few bits of livestock and also got to meet and talk planted tanks with UKAPS member Dave Spencer (nice to meet you   ). 

After much though i have completley re-worked the scape and it looks v different to the previous pics, as something didnt sit right with me about them. I was up to 1.30am planting last night, and my back/neck still hurts from leaning over the tank planting the  hair grass, but it was worth it as i am really pleased with the end result.  

Hopefully,  i will get a few pics up tonight


----------



## andyh (24 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

So here a few quick pics, the water is slightly off clear at the moment a combination on about 20l of Amazonia, lots of manzi wood and new dragon stone. 

I have tried to create a valley/pathway which is all going to be Parvula (hair grasss leading through the two main rocks). I have also tried to control the amount of different plant species this time,  and have chosen a number of plants which i haven't grown before.

The aren't the greatest photos i have taken as time is against me this evening, But I was keen to get some pictures up on day one:








The pathway




ADA Thermometer 10mm (couldn't resist another one of these beautys)




Cal Aqua 17mm Lily Pipe and intake (great because they have double suckers so very secure)




You can see here that the water aint clear in this shot, but i really like this end view:





Will try and get plant list up, but there a few of the new Tropica plants in there   

Thanks for looking and promise to get some good pics uploaded over the weekend


----------



## russchilds (25 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

Looks great! Really looking forward to watching this all grow in! I love all the kit like the ADA Thermometer & tank is brilliant!


----------



## bogwood (25 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

Looking good Andy..........nice choice of plants.  

Your glassware looks well impressive. and not just the ADA thermometer. One of my favourites, dragon stone, nice positioning.


----------



## NeilW (25 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

This is awesome.  I like this even better then the other two as well, sort of an Andy style meets Mr Amano   

My favourite part of it is the tension between the two large rocks.

I'm jealous of your 'clear' type thermometer as they only had the white background one when I got me a while back  .  Maybe an excuse to get another  ?


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

looking very good  nice rocks and wood


----------



## andyh (26 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*



			
				russchilds said:
			
		

> Looks great! Really looking forward to watching this all grow in! I love all the kit like the ADA Thermometer & tank is brilliant!


Cheers Russ, I am really pleased with the kit, sold a fair bit of stuff on ebay to pay for all this stuff  


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Looking good Andy..........nice choice of plants.
> Your glassware looks well impressive. and not just the ADA thermometer. One of my favourites, dragon stone, nice positioning.


Cheers, glad you like it, the glassware really is excellent. Just need TGM to get me that Jet style Doaqua glassware and we are sorted.


			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> This is awesome.  I like this even better then the other two as well, sort of an Andy style meets Mr Amano
> My favourite part of it is the tension between the two large rocks.
> I'm jealous of your 'clear' type thermometer as they only had the white background one when I got me a while back  .  Maybe an excuse to get another  ?


Neil, thanks dude, the two rocks look better in the flesh and once the parvula grows in should look sweet, had to get a second ADA thermometer as my other one is a 6mm and the tank is 10mm   Get one i have both the white and the clear  


			
				Paulus said:
			
		

> looking very good  nice rocks and wood


Thanks Paulus


----------



## JamesM (26 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

Top bombing bud, looks very nice


----------



## andyh (26 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

So here is a complete plant list:





All the plants are Tropica:

*Eleocharis Parvula* - Hair Grass (front between the two big rocks) I bought both normal pots and the new Tropica 1-2-Grow. I have to admit i like the 1-2-Grow as it was really really healthy and it was very dense indeed, would recommend 
*Microsorum "Narrow"* - Narrow Leaf Java Fern (left side on rocks), got two massive pots, attached one two a piece of spare bogwood and the second directly to the rock. To do this i used superglue, works a treat.
*Hygrophila Pinnatifida* - Brand new to the Tropica Range, looks fern like (hard to spot but a couple of stems planted to the left of the Center rock, low down). This is a really nice looking plant 
*Pogostemon Erectus* - Tall fine leafed stems (In the middle at the back). I believe that this is another new plant from Tropica. Looks fantastic, and according to them its not a super fast grower, which is good news 
*Staurogyne sp* - Foreground stem plant (At the front on the left hand-side) I have had this before and its great. I am hoping to get more compact growth out of it this time, by pruning and having slightly more light.
Vallisneria Nana - Tall grass plant (planted back right behind the fern, cant really see it yet) This is a very fine but tall Vallis. It should over time create a nice wall along the back right and easily reach the surface.
*Echinodorus 'Vesuvius' *- Another New Tropica plant, grass style plant with Twisted green leaves. (back right corner)Apparently once established grows quickly. Which is good news as it was Â£12 for a pot! 

Oh then i added from my other tanks some Fissidens (on the branch in the center), some peacock moss and some christmas moss. (on the branches on the left)

I will try to put togther an up to date equipment list at some point soon, as you guys always seem to enjoy that bit  
Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## andyh (26 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Top bombing bud, looks very nice



Now james, i have no idea what Top Bombing is!? (is that good) Is it welsh?    

The dragon stone looks good doesnt it? That piece on the right is that massive piece u sold me, its deceptive it doesn't look that big but if you remember its about 50-60cm long!


----------



## Garuf (26 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

It's from a John Smiths advert, Peter kay does a canon ball of a diving board at the olympics and the commentator shouts "Top bombing!". 

I agree though, it's going to be another pearler. I can't wait to see it all coming together for you. I bet it's the envy of your dad and brother.


----------



## JamesM (26 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

Garuf's got it mate 



Yeah, the stone was great, and I was glad you had that piece as I knew you'd use it well... 

And I was gonna say, I bet your Dad is well jealous... when is he upgrading?


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

Looking great Andy, looking forward to seeing this one fill in, those thermometers are really gorgeous, got a couple myself last week and they are just stunning quality: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=863.0

Congrats on what looks like so far another brilliant setup


----------



## andyh (26 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> It's from a John Smiths advert, Peter kay does a canon ball of a diving board at the olympics and the commentator shouts "Top bombing!".
> I agree though, it's going to be another pearler. I can't wait to see it all coming together for you. I bet it's the envy of your dad and brother.


Ahhhh I see, cheers for clearing that up Garuf, My dad and Brother aint seen it in the flesh yet, they should soon though. I suspect that they be suitably impressed. Dads been twekaing his current setup, but not sure what he has done yet  


			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Garuf's got it mate
> 
> 
> Yeah, the stone was great, and I was glad you had that piece as I knew you'd use it well...
> And I was gonna say, I bet your Dad is well jealous... when is he upgrading?



Dont start winding him up!       


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great Andy, looking forward to seeing this one fill in, those thermometers are really gorgeous, got a couple myself last week and they are just stunning quality: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=863.0
> Congrats on what looks like so far another brilliant setup


Thanks Paulo, I cant wait for things to start growing as this is the stage i dont like! Prefer it when the plants look lush!
The ADA thermometers really are the dogs goolies!
Fingers crossed that this turns into something good  

Your London forum looks good dude


----------



## andyh (26 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

*Day 3*

So i have completed the first water change today, i did a 50% WC. This imeditaly eradicated the yellow tinge to the water and its now crystal clear!  . I added ADA Brighty K,and then some ADA green gain to help the plants recover, from the initial prune when i planted them.

I have also added a small shoal of Cardinal Tetras, they look incredible against the black background and the green of the plants. Some people may think 'what about the ammonia from the Amazonia?' I am using very mature media in my filters so this easily combats this. I have done this a couple of times before and measured the ammonia for 3-4 weeks and i struggled to get ammonia readings on my test kit.  I am also completing a minimum of 2 water changes per week at the moment so this will also help. 

This is a little photo heavy and a bit better quality compared to the last few i took. Albeit, there not even in the same league as the likes of Saintly, Tonser, GF etc, so I apologise!






The view from the other side of the Lounge:





My chair!  (dont tell the wife  )





The Hygrophila Pinnatifida, really unusual looking plant (fern-like).





The Echinodorus 'Vesuvius' (front right) which i think is great, Thanks Tonser for showing it to me! Had to prune it quite hard to get rid of the older leaves, but have been told it will grow back v.quick. 





The Dragon stone





The equipment inside my cabinet:




Eheim 2075 - 1250lph
Eheim 2324 - Thermo filter 700lph
Up Aqua Inline CO2 Diffuser, on the 2324 outlet.
JBL CO2 gauges, currently with a disposable bottle, will be connecting a 3kg to it soon (via jbl adaptor). CO2 on two hours b4 lights for 6hrs, Drop checker kept Green.
Current Lights Temporary (Arcadia 4 x24w T5HO) until MH arrives end of August. Lights on 7 HRS per day.

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## B7fec (27 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*

You've got the best seat in the house!!  

The hardscape and planting is looking brilliant Andy, will be looking forward to seeing this all grow in, I recently added Tropica's new plant Echinodorus 'Vesuvius' to my tank and I love the stuff, very unusual but great looking and yep......it's very fast growing so get those trimming fingers ready!  

Great Start!!

Cheers Ben


----------



## Nelson (27 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day three*

looks amazing already   .just going to get better and better.
i really like the Pogostemon Erectus.new to me   .


----------



## flygja (27 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day three*

Those dragon stone are humongous! Personally I do feel that you need more plants at the back, its looking a bit sparse at the moment. From experience with stems, you need to plant them all at one go. It's hard to trim them into a nice shape if you intend to harvest the existing stems and replant the tips. Just some personal experience, I don't take anything away from the superb hardscape.


----------



## bogwood (27 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day three*

Looks great Andy, i think it will justify a visit to derby in about 10 days.
Nice to see your cabinet well organised,[ apart from the right hand socket, which aint quiet level]   

The hair grass between the dragon stone should look  excellent once it starts to carpet.


----------



## andyh (29 Jun 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day One!*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> You've got the best seat in the house!!
> Cheers Ben


Yes i have Ben, although all i see to do at the moment is look into the tank  


			
				nelson said:
			
		

> looks amazing already   .just going to get better and better.
> i really like the Pogostemon Erectus.new to me   .


Cheers nelson, The PE is really nice and seems to be getting bushier already!


			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Those dragon stone are humongous! Personally I do feel that you need more plants at the back, its looking a bit sparse at the moment. From experience with stems, you need to plant them all at one go. It's hard to trim them into a nice shape if you intend to harvest the existing stems and replant the tips. Just some personal experience, I don't take anything away from the superb hardscape.


Yeah big stone! its nice to get some substantial stone in a scape. As for the stems you could be right, albeit there are quite a few hidden behind the rocks which you cant see yet  


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Looks great Andy, i think it will justify a visit to derby in about 10 days.
> Nice to see your cabinet well organised,[ apart from the right hand socket, which aint quiet level]
> The hair grass between the dragon stone should look  excellent once it starts to carpet.


Better get tidying if your coming to visit, thanks for pointing the socket out, but can assure you its an optical illusion


----------



## andyh (11 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's New 190l Lounge tank. Day three*

*Technically Day 14 (as i took these pics on Wednesday evening.)*

Still getting a little yellowing of the water but its getting better with every water change. Currently i am performing 2 per week, typically 50%.

Dosing now up to instructed level, so thats ADA Brighty K and Step 1, every day. CO2 system now had 3kg bottle fitted with the JBL adaptor which was very easy to do. Keeping a couple of spare disposable bottles for when i am getting the big bottle filled.

Plant growth is steady, i have noticed that not having the higher watts per gallon makes a significant change to the plant growth rate. When i switch from the 96w of T5 to the 150w MH i will need to give careful consideration to my levels of CO2 and ferts to ensure that the balance is achieved.






The Hair Grass (E.Parvula) is starting to fill in nicely with lots of fresh shoots and runners appearing, just wondering whether or not to prune it again to encourage compact growth?




The Hygrophila Pinnatifida is growing well, its starting to look really nice.




The Staurogyne, is doing really well, and i have pruned a couple of stems already, cant wait till it fills this area




The only plant i have had problems with is the Echinodorus 'Vesuvius' which as can be see on this photo has had some die back etc on the older leaves. I am tempted to cut it right back, as its putting out runners and the new growth is very healthy. What do we reckon?  





Added a few more fish, check out these Electric Blue Rams, this photo does not do this fish justice!  
In the background Dwarf Chain Loach/Botia and a Denison Barb.





Thanks for looking, hoping to put together a little HD video at some point over the weekend, so keep watching  
 Andyh


----------



## johnny70 (11 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*

Sweet looking tank Andy!

I have had the same problem with the Echinodorus 'Vesuvius' , I have trimmed off the 'melting/dying' leaves and athe new growth rate increased a great deal, I had apprpx. 50 small sized runners and plantlets from 2 plants in 3 weeks.

Johnny


----------



## B7fec (11 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*

Hi Andy,

Looking good mate, I like those Rams! As for the Vesuvius, same as Johnny........I trimmed off the dying leaves and ended up with loads of runners and great growth!

Cheers Ben


----------



## Krishs Bettas (11 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*

Andy I AM SO JELOUS OF YOU     You have all my dream fish in your tank.  I hope my parrents let me have a bigger tank soon. The tank looks great. Is any shrimp going in there?


----------



## bogwood (11 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*

Hi Andy.
Nice to see the Hygrophila Pinnatifida has settled in well, and is showing good growth, mine is doing likewise.

As you will recall, my previous tank had a large area of The Hair Grass (E.Parvula), and the best results were from areas i had constantly kept cut.

Your Java narrow has really taken off, hard to believe its stuck down with super glue.  

Enjoyed seeing your tank for real at the weekend.
So come on then, how many of those gorgeous rams are in the tank know???????????
Cheers


----------



## andyh (11 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*



			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> Sweet looking tank Andy!
> I have had the same problem with the Echinodorus 'Vesuvius' , I have trimmed off the 'melting/dying' leaves and athe new growth rate increased a great deal, I had apprpx. 50 small sized runners and plantlets from 2 plants in 3 weeks.
> Johnny





			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> Looking good mate, I like those Rams! As for the Vesuvius, same as Johnny........I trimmed off the dying leaves and ended up with loads of runners and great growth!
> Cheers Ben


Cheers guys, so looks like i will be pruning out those leaves when i do my water change later. I have a few runners already, so hopefully the pruning will promote more  


			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Andy I AM SO JELOUS OF YOU     You have all my dream fish in your tank.  I hope my parrents let me have a bigger tank soon. The tank looks great. Is any shrimp going in there?


  Yes i have some very nice fish, for me fish are as important as the plants and hardscape as i come from a fishkeeping background. Some people may suggest that they produce too much waste, but i would argue this point as my filters are very well spec'd and i have masses of flow. 
The Rams are stunning, photos don't even come close to the real thing!  I got these from TGM, they are by far the best specimens I have ever seen.


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Hi Andy.
> Nice to see the Hygrophila Pinnatifida has settled in well, and is showing good growth, mine is doing likewise.
> As you will recall, my previous tank had a large area of The Hair Grass (E.Parvula), and the best results were from areas i had constantly kept cut.
> Your Java narrow has really taken off, hard to believe its stuck down with super glue.
> ...


Hello Bogwood,
I will give the haigrass another trim later when i do my water change then!
As for the Rams, i now have 4  They look great together and as you know the black background really sets them off. Thanks for you comments


----------



## Bobtastic (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*

I do love those Ram. I would have to mortgage my soul (again) to be able to afford them tho!

Tanks looking really nice too, another success!


----------



## andyh (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I do love those Ram. I would have to mortgage my soul (again) to be able to afford them tho!
> Tanks looking really nice too, another success!


Cheers Bob, the rams are very cool and well worth the money!


----------



## andyh (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*

So for those that prefer a video:
HD Video
Let me know what you think


----------



## NeilW (12 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*

That video is great at showing the lovely fish stocking, to my uneducated eye it almost reminds me of a reef how the different species are interacting.  Great tank Andy!


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*

Looks great Andy, the only fish that for me stands out too much are the Blue Rams, looking forward to seeing this grow in, my Hygrophila Pinnatifida just keeps melting away, hardly any leaves left now, think it might be the hard water.


----------



## andyh (14 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> That video is great at showing the lovely fish stocking, to my uneducated eye it almost reminds me of a reef how the different species are interacting.  Great tank Andy!



Hey Neil, thanks for your comments the fish have been very carefully chosen, and are all my favourites  


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks great Andy, the only fish that for me stands out too much are the Blue Rams, looking forward to seeing this grow in, my Hygrophila Pinnatifida just keeps melting away, hardly any leaves left now, think it might be the hard water.



Paulo, Paulo........Paulo how can you not like my Rams?! They are amazing fish!       
Bad luck with the Pinnatifida, mine is growing really well if thats any consequence    Sorry!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Paulo, Paulo........Paulo how can you not like my Rams?! They are amazing fish!


haha I saw them a TGM when I was up there and they just don't appeal to me, prefer more natural looking fish that's all


----------



## John Starkey (15 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*

Hi Andy,just read through the journal and i love it mate,you have set yourself some high class standards with your previous scapes so this one has to be good,the scape it self has lots of promise,your rock work looks good and your choice of plants suit the scape very well,the new plant from tropica is very fern like isnt it,one of the best things is your chair placement spot on mate   ,
good luck with it,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> The Rams are stunning, photos don't even come close to the real thing! I got these from TGM, they are by far the best specimens I have ever seen.



I saw some @ maidenhead aquatics today. They were stunning, but @ Â£12.00 each, a bit pricey   I'd of had some too.

tank looks sweet mate


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*

Nice vids Andy. You can tell your a guy who likes his fish, the only thing I couldnt see was a sail fin pleco,lol. Kidding. Theres plenty of movement in there which is nice.

What water are you using, or what are you doing to your tap water to make the fish settle in? Anything special needed?

Cheers.


----------



## andyh (19 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,just read through the journal and i love it mate,you have set yourself some high class standards with your previous scapes so this one has to be good,the scape it self has lots of promise,your rock work looks good and your choice of plants suit the scape very well,the new plant from tropica is very fern like isnt it,one of the best things is your chair placement spot on mate   ,
> good luck with it,
> regards,
> john.



John, Thanks for your kind words, i am really happy with the way the tank is maturing even though i am running a 60cm light above a 90cm tank. The chair is wicked! I have lost many hours watching the fish, although Bex is now fighting me for it!  


			
				saintly said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Mark, they aint cheap but they are stunning and once settled into the tank look even better than they do in the shops.   


			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Nice vids Andy. You can tell your a guy who likes his fish, the only thing I couldnt see was a sail fin pleco,lol. Kidding. Theres plenty of movement in there which is nice.
> What water are you using, or what are you doing to your tap water to make the fish settle in? Anything special needed?
> Cheers.


Thanks dude, i do love my fish and as you have quite rightly spotted this is an "old school" collection of fish (still v.cool though  ), this tank is in my lounge so i decided to go for some of the old favourites and yes i know cardinals have been used to death over the years, but i wanted to get something that had visual impact straight away, especially as my main sofa in the lounge is some 4-5m from the tank. The Rams and the Dwarf Chain Loach (botia's) are my two favourites by far. The botias never stop really  
With ref to the water i am using good old Derbyshire tap water (ph bang on 7 always), and with the large amounts of ADA Amazonia and wood in the tank the ph typically drops to mid six's. I *always* use a good quality de-chlorinator and i am regular as clockwork with 50% water changes. Plus a good mixed diet for the fish (frozen and different dry foods)


----------



## andyh (29 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 14*

Hello

*33 Days - Bit of update:*

Started getting some green algae spots on the glass and hardscape (suspected GSA). I checked all my parameters and concluded it was due to a shortage of Phosphate, as my light levels are failry low, and i have good CO2/flow etc.

I looked at my dosing which was daily, Brighty K and Step 1, i had some Easylife Fosfo which i started to add on a daily basis. Which proved challenging as it was v.dilute and to get the Phospate up to a desirable level involved dosing lots target was 30ppm. I have some ADA green brighty special lights, which contains Phosphate, so that started to help. The results speak for themselves as the rocks and the glass have started to clear and its no longer appearing. 

I have been exploring the options when it comes to dosing as i fancy a change, and the larger tank is proving more costly to run. So with the help of Clive (ceg) i have taken the plunge into EI.

I ordered all the bits and used the follwing guide kindly put togther for me by Clive:


> No worries at all mate. One needs to be confident that the path being traveled is the right one.
> 
> It worth reviewing the article a few times because there is a lot of data there. Too much to swallow in one sitting.
> 
> ...



I have made a months worth of doses and bought some Tropica style dosing bottles from Aquaessentials, and i have completed a 50% water change and started dosing today, so fingers crossed this hocus pocus works!

Will post some pics of the tank later when i get chance.

Cheers

Andyh


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

Nice work, Andy! 

I'm looking forward to seeing how you get on with EI.  It's certainly much cheaper and I'm sure it will work well for you, especially as you look after your tanks so well.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> especially as you look after your tanks so well.



I'd agree their to.

You should be fine Andy with EI, which ever dosing strategy you go with.


----------



## andyh (29 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice work, Andy!
> I'm looking forward to seeing how you get on with EI.  It's certainly much cheaper and I'm sure it will work well for you, especially as you look after your tanks so well.
> Keep up the great work!


Your not the only one George, never thought i would cave into the old EI hocus pocus. I kind of realised that the way i manage my tank suits EI and should save me a small fortune, which i can spend on my other hobbies! I will keep everyone posted success or complete failure  


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Mark, fingers crossed! Have you changed your name? no longer a Saint?


----------



## andyh (29 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

*Day 33 Pictures*

So to allow you to see the transition:

*Day One*





*Day 33*





So as can be see from the difference in pictures there has been some good growth even though the light is a temporary fix and far to short and underpowered. (60cm light over a 90cm tank) I notice at the edges of the tank the growth is very slow.

The tank has had two major prunes, the hair grass has been cut back harshly once, a couple of weeks ago. I have also removed all the older leaves from the narrow leaf java (just the front lower piece) as test/comparison.

The Hygrophila pinnatifida is growing a little leggy and i will be giving it a prune shortly the lower light levels dont help. Still looks lovely though!





The Staurogyne is going really well, as can be seen there is almost a complete carpet as planned, just pruning out the tall stems as and when required.





My main observation is that compared to my previous tanks the lower light wpg has really reduced that plant growth.
My new/proper light should arrive in the next few weeks and i hope that does the job.

Might not be back on for a while as our baby is due anytime now! 

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

Looking great Andy, its been 33 days already?? time flies!! Lower light is not always a bad thing, I have reduce my tank from 6x24w to 2x24w and it still pearls


----------



## Graeme Edwards (31 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

Filling out nicely bro. That H.pinnatifidia is in need of some real light. Whens your solar I due? That will get it creeping in no time. It can look like that even under strong light at first, then with a little time, it will branch out. Its a hard plant in some ways, as it like very strong like, but its growth is slow. 

I think you need more plants in the middle back of the tank. Is that Pogostemon Erectus? Its uber slow, so you will be waiting some time to get that filled in. Perhaps mix it with a myriophyllum sp. ? 

Cheers big ears.

Graeme.


----------



## B7fec (31 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

Hi Andy,

Looking good mate, and as Graeme says above it's filling out nicely, I have H.pinnatifidia in my scape and it is creeping awesomely,mine has attached it's self to some dragon stone which has created a great look creeping up the face of the stone! Look out once that light arrives....... the trimming scissors will be out all the time!


----------



## JamesM (31 Jul 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

Hey Andy, that's looking great mate! Starting to fill in very nice indeed


----------



## andyh (6 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

Sorry Guys not been ignoring you, my pregnant wife went into labour last weekend and *i now have a daughte*r called "Esme" and to be honest i haven't looked at my fishtanks or UKAPS since!     I suspect that she is going to keep me entertained for years to come! She is just amazing!  

Anyway, back to the journal  


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great Andy, its been 33 days already?? time flies!! Lower light is not always a bad thing, I have reduce my tank from 6x24w to 2x24w and it still pearls


Cheers Paulo, I know lower light aint a bad thing but i cant wait for the arrival of my MH. Some of plants around the edge of the tank are suffering and aren't getting enough light.



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Filling out nicely bro. That H.pinnatifidia is in need of some real light. Whens your solar I due? That will get it creeping in no time. It can look like that even under strong light at first, then with a little time, it will branch out. Its a hard plant in some ways, as it like very strong like, but its growth is slow.
> I think you need more plants in the middle back of the tank. Is that Pogostemon Erectus? Its uber slow, so you will be waiting some time to get that filled in. Perhaps mix it with a myriophyllum sp. ?
> Cheers big ears.
> Graeme.


Alright Big nose!
Tell me about it! the H,pinnatifidia desp needs light so does the Echinodorus 'Vesuvius, hopefully the new light should cure that one. The Pogostemom Erectus is actually filling out nicely at lower level and shortly should look a lot better, i have been thinking of adding another stem to compliment it, i will have a look at what you suggested.


			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> Looking good mate, and as Graeme says above it's filling out nicely, I have H.pinnatifidia in my scape and it is creeping awesomely,mine has attached it's self to some dragon stone which has created a great look creeping up the face of the stone! Look out once that light arrives....... the trimming scissors will be out all the time!


Cheers Dude, i have pruned to HP this evening and that should help, it has done some creeping at low level but not enough, as suggested by others the light intensity needs to be increased to stop it reaching for the sky.


			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Hey Andy, that's looking great mate! Starting to fill in very nice indeed


Cheers James!

So i have dosed EI for one week now and so far so good, Seems simple enough. No real obvious results yet but the plants all look healthy.

Here is my EI equipment i have purchased: (found the dosing spoons in the back of the kitchen draw, they have now been stolen for fish related things, just don't tell the wife!   )





The dosing bottle really make it so easy and as you can see i have written on the bottles what i am dosing etc.
I will keep you updated with my progress on this  

thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## Garuf (6 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

Congratulations on the daughter! I went to say well done but that didn't sound right. haha.

How odd that you seem to be struggling with light, you'd think with just 20cm change the difference wouldn't be so marked.


----------



## andyh (6 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the daughter! I went to say well done but that didn't sound right. haha.
> 
> How odd that you seem to be struggling with light, you'd think with just 20cm change the difference wouldn't be so marked.



Cheers Dude! 

What do you mean by 20cm i am confused? The light is a 60cm wide over a 90cm tank, it just doesn't give enought light at the edges also the tank is 45cm/18" deep, so that doesnt help either.  

Andyh


----------



## Garuf (6 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

typo, was meant to say 30.  

I just imagined the drop of to be much less with it suspended over the tank. I do see your point though, the change in light levels with regards depth seems to change so quickly, it makes me wonder with leds if you can't customise the par levels to ensure you get 40 or so par throughout the whole water column. Hmmm.


----------



## CeeJay (6 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

Congrats on the birth of your daughter Andy   That will sure keep your hands full.


			
				andyh said:
			
		

> (found the dosing spoons in the back of the kitchen draw, they have now been stolen for fish related things, just don't tell the wife!    )


I wonder how many wives/girlfriends are looking for bits and pieces in their kitchen that have been borrowed for tank related tasks   
I have 'borrowed' 4 tupperware boxes with the snap on lids for my ferts, measuring spoons from the kitchen drawer (like yourself), a turkey baster for picking off pesky snails, a small bottle brush (great for cleaning hoses). The list goes on  
On a serious note, the tank is looking awesome. Another winner by andyh


----------



## JamesM (8 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

Hey, congratulations Andy! And to the missus of course


----------



## chump54 (8 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Sorry Guys not been ignoring you, my pregnant wife went into labour last weekend and *i now have a daughte*r called "Esme"




congratulations Andy, lovely name.

Chris


----------



## John Starkey (8 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

congratulations Andy,now you are bottom of the pile   ,love the name you have chosen,

regards ,
john.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

Congratulations, Andy.  Esme is a beautiful name!

Good luck with maintaining the tanks now!!


----------



## andyh (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*



			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Congrats on the birth of your daughter Andy   That will sure keep your hands full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ceejay - Far to many things have been stolen from my kitchen, wasnt me!    
Thanks for your kind words!



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Hey, congratulations Andy! And to the missus of course


Cheers Dude! 



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> congratulations Andy,now you are bottom of the pile   ,love the name you have chosen,regards ,
> john.


Bang on John! i know my place! Get well soon dude!



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Andy.  Esme is a beautiful name!
> Good luck with maintaining the tanks now!!


Thanks George, Yes Esme is a cool name!  
Plant maintenance is already struggling! Yikes


----------



## andyh (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Dude!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*

Congratulations on the little one  all the best to you and the missus.


----------



## andyh (15 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. Day 33*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the little one  all the best to you and the missus.


Thanks Paulo  

So just entering my third week of dosing EI, and so far so good. The plants look really healthy and despite the arrival of the baby i have been able to keep on top of the water changes and dosing albeit at slighlty obscure times. (didn't realise there was to 4'oclocks in the day!  )

Interestingly i have experienced "pearling" for the first time in this tank since dosing EI, despite my light level being low compared to my usual standards. 

This is EI thing is looking promising! Cheers Clive if your watching!


----------



## Tony Swinney (16 Aug 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

Congrats on your new arrival Andy - glad to hear you're making good use of those early hours   

Tony


----------



## andyh (3 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Congrats on your new arrival Andy - glad to hear you're making good use of those early hours
> Tony


cheers Tony


So having a new baby in the house takes it's toll's and trying to find spare time is a real challenge.
This tank has suffered a little with lack of maintenance and the algae has crept in, the Pinnatifida and the Vesuvius have been fairly badly attacked. Its a gentle reminder that lack of maintenance on things like filters, and the reduction in flow can have such an impact.

I have removed all the vesuvius as it was over run with algae and also didnt really do what i wanted. The Pinnatifida i have pruned back hard, and fingers crossed it recovers well.

I have a couple more plants arriving tomorrow, and will get them planted over the weekend and post some pictures then. 

There is a rumour that my new ADA Solar Metal Halide arrives in the UK early next week, i am so excited!!!   Come on TGM !!!!!


----------



## andyh (5 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

So as promised spent a couple of hours on the tank this weekend and feel like i am winning the battle. The light dusting of algae will loose   I have increased my CO2 as it wasnt massively high and i have introduced more flow in the tank, via a Hydor Powerhead.

My new plants arrived  

I opted for Tropica's Rotala Rotundifolia and Myriophyllum Mattogrossense, both fairly fast growing plants.
I have always liked the Rotala and have had it before in previous scapes and having a fast growing stem is going to help fill in the gap were the Vesuvius used to be. 
I chose the Myriophyllum under recommendation from Graeme Edwards as he suggested it works well with the Pogostemon. (he is right, it looks great) Cheers Dude! Not sure how to prune it though! Got so much of it in the portion from TGM.

I also took about a dozen or so small stems of Cryptocoryne Parva, which i had been cultivating in my spare tank. I really like this as a foreground plant, albeit its a slow grower till it gets established. I hope it works well in here.

*The Tank @ Approx. 15 weeks:*
You will note the right hand side looks weak, due to the removal of Algae infested plants, but the Rotala will soon sort that.  






*The Cryptocoryne Parva (front right) and the Rotala towards the rear:*





*The Myriophyllum Mattogrossense, just above the blue Rams, Fine leaf*





The Whole tank with old undersized light (until my MH arrives!)





*For those who like their fish, my tank has a new inmate, a very special one:
L014 Scobinancistrus aureatus. He wont be in there forever but for now he is and he is one stunning fish!*





Final Question, whats the secret to keep your Hairgrass in tip top condition? i.e algae free?  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

Trimming could help and the tank looks great and nice pleco.


----------



## oliverar (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

Yep, I can't wait for it to grow a little and for you to fill in that side!


----------



## samc (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

looking good andy.

i would say the best way to keep it clean would be to get a big group of amano shrimp


----------



## oliverar (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

I agree, and shrimp are really fun to keep on there own, and need little attention! If you want to research shrimp I would suggest 'uk shrimp forum' I am really sorry if that qualifies as advertising other forum's, if so please delete this post, but I am not an admin or anything of ukshrimp, I am just recommending it!


----------



## andyh (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Trimming could help and the tank looks great and nice pleco.


I have given it a trim once, but its probably dude another, the Plec is very cool.


			
				oliverar said:
			
		

> Yep, I can't wait for it to grow a little and for you to fill in that side!


neither can i!


			
				samc said:
			
		

> looking good andy.
> i would say the best way to keep it clean would be to get a big group of amano shrimp


I have just added another 3 big ones more, i only had 3 and its a lot of tank to keep clean, albeit i do have a dozen Ottos!


			
				oliverar said:
			
		

> I agree, and shrimp are really fun to keep on there own, and need little attention! If you want to research shrimp I would suggest 'uk shrimp forum' I am really sorry if that qualifies as advertising other forum's, if so please delete this post, but I am not an admin or anything of ukshrimp, I am just recommending it!


Thanks Oliver, i am familiar with The Uk shrimp forum, i keep and breed shrimps in my other tanks, the Rams and the Denison Barbs in this tank would make short work of any of the Neocaridina sp, hence why i have none in here. Apart from big Amano's  The tend to scare the fish!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

Keeps getting better every time Andy, loving that plec


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Final Question, whats the secret to keep your Hairgrass in tip top condition? i.e algae free?


Trimming and good filtration IMO. Keeping the particles in suspension long enough to be picked up by the filter prevents them for settling in the grass.


----------



## Gfish (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

Hi Andy,
I really like the look of your tank, making great combination of the stone and wood. I have some of this stone and it makes me want to incorporate it more in my next design rather than hide it in the corners.
Great plec! I saw three of these in lfs recently. They grow quite large, but I imagine you'll have plenty time to enjoy him/her in there before it needs rehoming. Was there a reason you chose this fish? And has it chomped the greens yet?
Cheers
Gavin


----------



## andyh (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dan - Glad you said that as i have just ordered over the weekend a bigger hydor, to be specific the Hydor Koralia 4000 Evolution (4000lph) plus my two filters 1250lph and 750lph should be more than enough   
I will give the grass a good hard trim too. Cheers dude!



			
				Gfish said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> I really like the look of your tank, making great combination of the stone and wood. I have some of this stone and it makes me want to incorporate it more in my next design rather than hide it in the corners.
> Great plec! I saw three of these in lfs recently. They grow quite large, but I imagine you'll have plenty time to enjoy him/her in there before it needs rehoming. Was there a reason you chose this fish? And has it chomped the greens yet?
> Cheers
> Gavin



Cheers Gavin, i really like this stone, just looks very natural.

Typically a plec wouldnt have been my first choice and it was more the fact he was such a special one plus he came from my brothers tank. He is cool but has taken to digging, which is a problem in a planted tank! 
As for diet its common misconcpetion that all they eat is plants/algae etc.  Like all members of the genus Scobinancistrus, the Sunshine Pleco is predominantly carnivorous: a quick glance at the impressive set of teeth will remove any last trace of doubt. He/she will take a vast array of different meaty foods, and will eventually take alage tablets.


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

got a bit of time and read your thread Andy, and it was a great read!

The tank looks aswesome in the lounge, nice lounge as well. The tank really suits it.


----------



## Gfish (8 Sep 2010)

*Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

I love plecs and have considered 'the scooby' for my tank one day down the line. I hear you on misconceptions of plant eating fish, where there's a will there's a way 

If the fish ever comes up for grabs, I'd possibly be interested. He can dig all he likes in my tank, as all the plants apart from 3 onion plants are mounted on wood.

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## andyh (11 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> got a bit of time and read your thread Andy, and it was a great read!
> The tank looks aswesome in the lounge, nice lounge as well. The tank really suits it.


Cheers ianho, i am pleased with it!


			
				Gfish said:
			
		

> I love plecs and have considered 'the scooby' for my tank one day down the line. I hear you on misconceptions of plant eating fish, where there's a will there's a way
> If the fish ever comes up for grabs, I'd possibly be interested. He can dig all he likes in my tank, as all the plants apart from 3 onion plants are mounted on wood.
> Cheers
> Gavin


----------



## andyh (11 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

Hello,  

So managed to find a couple of hours to give the tank a massive sort. I completed a 75% water change after a big prune of all the plants.

Before:




After




I have also installed a Hydor Korialla Evoloution 4000lph power head and this has made a huge difference to flow around the tank! Can you see it in the pic above, thankfully it is not that obvious thanks to the black background. That combined with my two external filters is giving a combined flow of 6000lph. Which should be enough! That works out a turnover of x33.  




I hit the staurgoyne hard to get it to grow back thicker i have pruned it as per some instructions from Tom Barr. I also took all the stems at the back nice and low and pruned out all the older leaves from the Java Fern. The Hair grass has been trimmed down to less than a 1cm in most places.





I had developed staghorn due to lack of flow and co2 (plus tank needed a good clean   )
Here it is:




Nuked it using Easy Carbo and a paint brush when the water was low, should get eaten now by the amano shrimp. The increased flow and increased bubble rate on the co2 should help keep it at bay.

I also cleaned all my glassware and filters, I noticed that it was very difficult to remove the glassware due to the cabinet location and the length of the hoses so added Eheim taps to allow me to disconnect them easily for cleaning. I only fitted these on the intakes as the returns can be done in situ.
Eheim Taps:





I have also added a further 9 Amano shrimp to help keep things tidy and nibble on the algae  

The crypts are doing well!




And finally one of my Chocolate Gouramis, i think these are seriously underrated fish:





thanks for looking  
andyh


----------



## andyh (16 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

Andy is...................... so excited! My ADA Solar 1 Metal Halide with NAG green bulb has arrived from The Green Machine , installing this evening!
         
Photos etc tomorrow!

Cheers 

Andyh


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

kewl! congrat to the equipment Andy.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

BOOM! I bet you're well excited pal


----------



## chrisfraser05 (17 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

wow, finally had the chance to read this journal and I love it andy 

Keep up the good work, its inspiring


----------



## andyh (17 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> kewl! congrat to the equipment Andy.


Cheers Viktor, i have been waiting for ages !!


			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> BOOM! I bet you're well excited pal


Double Boom!!! Its awesome! too excited !  


			
				chrisfraser05 said:
			
		

> wow, finally had the chance to read this journal and I love it andy
> Keep up the good work, its inspiring


Thanks Chris, glad you like it my aim is to document as much as possible so i can learn from it. It does go on a bit though


----------



## andyh (18 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank.*

So my ADA Solar I (150w metal halide) has arrived from the boys at The Green Machine, I opted for the NAG Green bulb instead of the standard one and i am gob smacked how good the tank looks it looks very natural, the greens are fantastic, incase you hadn't guessed i am not a big fan of the red hue bulbs.

So the moment of excitement: (so excited i didn't even bother getting the pic in focus  )




Next job was to protect the tank and fasten a batten to the ceiling with some stainless hooks to hang the light from:




My mounting point, once painted white blends in nicely




A few of the light itself now, which is a thing of beauty:









Can you tell i am very happy with it?   

So here it is, and to be fair my photography skills don't do it justice!









Its currently sat at about 40cm above the tank, and in a week or two plan to lower it to approx 30cm from the water surface. It really is stunning and provides enough light , to light my entire lounge.   also the ripple effect really adds a new dimension of depth and feel to the tank.

Lets just hope i can keep the algae at bay!  

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## Krishs Bettas (18 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

God that thing is bright and the ADA Solar looks sexy lol


----------



## flygja (18 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

That first out of focus picture says it all. Congrats on a fine piece of equipment!


----------



## Gill (18 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

it looks amazing


----------



## hazeljane (18 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

excellent looks superb keep it up     




Stu.


----------



## zig (19 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

Looks the business 8) scape has plenty of potiential as well


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

Good work on the light dude, the sexiest thing your misses will clamp eyes on - after your good self lol.

I bet your keeping the box!?


----------



## andyh (20 Sep 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> God that thing is bright and the ADA Solar looks sexy lol


Cheers Krish, who would of though a light would be described as sexy!  We need to get out more   


			
				flygja said:
			
		

> That first out of focus picture says it all. Congrats on a fine piece of equipment!





			
				Gill said:
			
		

> it looks amazing





			
				hazeljane said:
			
		

> excellent looks superb keep it up     Stu.


Cheers Guys i am very Happy with it  


			
				zig said:
			
		

> Looks the business 8) scape has plenty of potiential as well


Thanks! "All the gear and no idea!"    I am now happier with the scape, and hopefully it will get closer to what i had visualised once a few more of the plants fill in a bit.  


			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Good work on the light dude, the sexiest thing your misses will clamp eyes on - after your good self lol.
> I bet your keeping the box!?


Just showed Bex your comment, she has now added you to the list of Andy's weird geeky friends!!


----------



## Aeropars (11 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

Andy, how how you gotten the Staurogyne to creep like that? I've had it in my tank for a while but all it does is grow upwards!


----------



## andyh (11 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> Andy, how how you gotten the Staurogyne to creep like that? I've had it in my tank for a while but all it does is grow upwards!



Hey

I find with Staurogyne that you have to prune it regularly to get the low level growth. Also it tends to grow tall if the light is to little. Try pruning low first, if it grows back tall you know that you may need to add a little more light.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

Hi Andy,

Do you use RO water in your tanks?


----------



## andyh (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> 
> Do you use RO water in your tanks?



nope never, just good old Derbyshire tap water and tetra aqua safe.


----------



## andyh (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

I have been busy with this tank, i have removed the Eleocharis Parvula (hair Grass) from the scape as it wasn't doing well, I suspect that initially it didn't get enough light or lack of flow caused problems, but it just looked a mess. So i pulled it all out and completed two large water changes over two days. I will be ordering a selction of new plants to fill the gaps, will update once they are in  

I am also just about to order a CO2 reactor to replace my UP atomizer, that should be fitted over the weekend, my main reason for this is two get away from the mist. I want clear water  
Cheers

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (13 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

The 'scape is looking very nice indeed, and the light looks amazing too.  Funny how excited we can get over a light, but I'd probably be the same!    

Is it me or is the light twisted anticlockwise in this shot, or is it just the angle you've shot the tank from?  It's just a minor observation but that would do my OCD-head in!!  You also need to scrub those rocks!!  






Keep up the great work.  This is going to turn into a real beauty.


----------



## andyh (13 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The 'scape is looking very nice indeed, and the light looks amazing too.  Funny how excited we can get over a light, but I'd probably be the same!
> 
> Is it me or is the light twisted anticlockwise in this shot, or is it just the angle you've shot the tank from?  It's just a minor observation but that would do my OCD-head in!!  You also need to scrub those rocks!!
> 
> ...



The boys at TGM didnt help with the excitment; with stories of the container lost at sea, pirates and the pretending it had been shipped with the wrong bulb! Buggers! I will get revenge! The light is a stunning piece of kit and i would recommend to anyone. 

With ref the light your OCD was right, it was twisted ever so slightly it was down the the cable from the wall being being caught, not my hanging capabilities.

The rock in this tank aint getting scrubbed i am liking the aged look, i have to admit to getting my easycarbo soaked toothbrush out on my Nano though


----------



## George Farmer (13 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> I am also just about to order a CO2 reactor to replace my UP atomizer, that should be fitted over the weekend, my main reason for this is two get away from the mist. I want clear water


Have you considered putting the UP atomizer on the inlet of the filter, instead of the outlet?  That's what I've done in my iwagumi.  100% diffusion with no bubbles, and cheaper than a reactor.


----------



## sanj (13 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

Would that not have some impact on aerobic bacteria in the filter?


----------



## bogwood (13 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Would that not have some impact on aerobic bacteria in the filter?



I have also thought along these lines and like you put the Up atomiser on the outlet.

Andy, If i recall your Up atomiser is not on your biological filter, but your one filled with carbon.
In which case well worth trying what george suggests.

Cheers


----------



## Aeropars (13 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



George,

Does this not cause filter problems? I did the same thing with a ceramic diffuser and the filter couldnt take the gas bubbles so all of a sudden I'd get an explosion of air being forced out the spray bars.

I've just ordered an UP Atomizer and having looked at the video on youtube, its a lot finer bubbles than a typical ceramic jobbie?


----------



## andyh (13 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> sanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guys what a great idea!

George cheers  

Sanj, Bogwood is right this filter is just Carbon and and filter wool so no problem there as my 2075 deals with the biological side of things

I will keep you updated!

Andy


----------



## andyh (14 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

So i switched the inline UP atomiser from my outlet to my inlet on my external filter, and it works a treat. Not a single bubble in the tank!

My CO2 for the first time turned the drop checker yellow, (approx. 3hrs) so i turned the bubble rate down. Which i have to be honest is real surprise. The filter just has the two filter pads in (1 coarse and 1 floss) plus a mesh bag of Carbon so in essence its working like a CO2 reactor now. Will report back in a week on how its going. The beauty is my other filter is doing all the biological work.

Also planted a few new plants, will post some details and pics soon


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (15 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

Hi Andy,

Really love this tank, looking good. I <3 the electric blue rams so much   How do you find them? Are they pretty hardy or skittish? Where did you get them from?


----------



## bogwood (15 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

You have been busy.  
I know for weeks now you have been unable to get your drop checker to show yellow, so somthing has changed for the better. And a bonus to actual turn the bubble rate down, whilst achieving it.  
If all goes well for you i may consider a similar set up with my Up atomiser.
Look fowards to seeing the taank with new plants you have acquired.


----------



## NeilW (15 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> My CO2 for the first time turned the drop checker yellow, (approx. 3hrs) so i turned the bubble rate down. Which i have to be honest is real surprise.


I'm no science buff but I would say your getting better diffusion into the water where the impeller of the filter is chopping the mist even finer so you've got total dissolution before it reaches the tank = better efficiency = yellow drop checker?  

Nice one though - its very satisfying when something 'clicks' and works well.


----------



## Aeropars (15 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*

Andy, Are you getting any gas build up in the filter though? A sign would be a sudden blurt of bubbles coming out the filter?


----------



## chump54 (15 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> If all goes well for you i may consider a similar set up with my Up atomiser.



me too


----------



## andyh (15 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> 
> Really love this tank, looking good. I <3 the electric blue rams so much   How do you find them? Are they pretty hardy or skittish? Where did you get them from?



Hi Lisa

Thanks for your kind comments, the Electric blue rams are very cool and actually look as good with the lights off as they do on. The metallic blue sheen is awesome! I have 4 of them and they were purchased from TGM. I have seen some elsewhere but the colours were no where as solid as these ones. 

They are actually very boisterous fish, they regularly nibble my hand when doing maintenance. They seem pretty hardy, but i am regular as clock work with water changes. I feed them a mixed diet there fav by far is blood worm, but take flake and prima no problem.

Andy


----------



## andyh (15 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank. (now with ADA Solar 1)*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> You have been busy.
> I know for weeks now you have been unable to get your drop checker to show yellow, so somthing has changed for the better. And a bonus to actual turn the bubble rate down, whilst achieving it.
> If all goes well for you i may consider a similar set up with my Up atomiser.
> Look fowards to seeing the taank with new plants you have acquired.



Yes its weird how previously the best i could get on the DC was green and now yellow with the same bubble rate  


			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neil, exactly my thoughts, two filter pads, a mesh bag of carbon and an impeller to get through! 


			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> Andy, Are you getting any gas build up in the filter though? A sign would be a sudden blurt of bubbles coming out the filter?


I aint seen one yet, still watching though will keep this thread updated.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (16 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank*

Hi Andy, feel compelled to let you know that I think your tank has grown into a thing of beauty and congratulations on your baby girl but your thread caused me to lose a good hour of my life and made me late for work   just because it was so interesting! Take care and enjoy both baby and tank
Dave


----------



## John Starkey (16 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank*

Looking really nice Andy,How much diiference/or effect do think the new lighting has made to plant growth ?
cheers   .


----------



## andyh (16 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Hi Andy, feel compelled to let you know that I think your tank has grown into a thing of beauty and congratulations on your baby girl but your thread caused me to lose a good hour of my life and made me late for work   just because it was so interesting! Take care and enjoy both baby and tank
> Dave


Dave
Thanks very much for your comments, gald you like it, Its always good to get some positive feedback and keeping the journal going is hard work but helps me document my journey, and if it helps a few others even better!  
P.s Sorry i made you late for work   
Andy


			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Looking really nice Andy,How much diiference/or effect do think the new lighting has made to plant growth ?
> cheers   .


Hey John, the light has defo given more plant growth throughout the whole tank especially the plants in the  lower levels which are starting to flourish. Also the light spread is very good. 
The best bit by far is the colour rendition the "green" ADA bulb is stunning.


----------



## andyh (17 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (HD Video)*

Here is a quick HD video i have put together of my tank last night. The more observant of you will notice some changes   Its also the first video with my ADA Solar light.
You can adjust what video quality you want i would recommend 720p
HD Lounge tank video

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## George Farmer (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (new HD Video)*

Cool video.  Gotta love 'xx' too.  You got taste.


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (new HD Video)*

never new the XX would go so well with a tank! Great vid Andy, you got some flow on there mate, what is the turnover of the tank at the moment, mate?


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (new HD Video)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Cool video.  Gotta love 'xx' too.  You got taste.


XX is my current Favourite been listening to their album a hell of a lot!


			
				ianho said:
			
		

> never new the XX would go so well with a tank! Great vid Andy, you got some flow on there mate, what is the turnover of the tank at the moment, mate?


XX rocks!
I have got some flow thats very true, turnover last time i calculated x33 per hour.


----------



## Gill (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (new HD Video)*

Looking great, How much were the Rams Mine were Â£14 a Pair.


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (new HD Video)*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Looking great, How much were the Rams Mine were Â£14 a Pair.


mine cost me more than that


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (updated 19/10/10)*

So one of the challenges i have found when taking a photo of the tank with a metal halide dangled above it, is light spill.

As the light is so bright it tends to cause massive reflections off objects all around the tank, me, the radiator, my armchair etc. So after seeing on a few sites were they built temporary surrounds for there tanks when taking photos, and a conversation with Tonser. I purchased some mounting card and started cutting and sticking. It did feel a bit like a Blue Peter Project.  

I basically made this:





I have even designed it in such a way as that it folds up! Glad i finally used my engineering degree for something useful.
The difference is phenominal, more light gets reflected into the tank and from a photo persepctive makes things much easier (no reflections). The beauty being i can put it up in about 30 seconds!
When i get chance over the weekend i will try and capture a few nice pics   (not talking Farmer or Evans standards but something i will be happy with  )

Here is one pic from tonight (with the surround) showing the new plants. As I discussed earlier in the thread i have pulled out the hairgrass carpet as it wasn't working for me.





Its now been replaced with:

*Echinodorus Tenellus* by Anubias. (grass type plant, in between rocks to the front) Purchased in gel pot form, have to say was very surprised with the qty of plant in these pots. I just washed the gel off under the tap and planted stems individually with tweezers. Should stay compact with the level of light.

*Hydrocotyle Verticillata* by Tropica (one of my fav plants) This is planted on the far right, this is growing well already! Should look cool once it fills in a bit

*Hemianthus Callitichoides "Cuba" (HC)* by Tropica. Another favourite of mine, planted front center, growing really well. Just wanted a nice carpet between the Staurogyne and the Tenellus.

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## bogwood (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 19/10/10)*

You have been busy.
Why not keep as a permanent feature, and hide that "ugly light".   

Some good plant growth starting to appear.


----------



## andyh (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 19/10/10)*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> You have been busy.
> Why not keep as a permanent feature, and hide that "ugly light".
> Some good plant growth starting to appear.



Ahhhh Bogwood! You sarcasm is on form as normal!   
If you are well behaved when you come over on Friday i will let you see the Solar 1


----------



## andyh (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 19/10/10)*

a quick video from last night:
HD Cardinal video


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 19/10/10)*

the vids not their brother!


----------



## John Starkey (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 19/10/10)*

Looks very cool Andy,i liked the video on you tube,i have lots of coloured mount board i will have to try that myself with the tank shots,keep up the good work mate.


----------



## andyh (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 19/10/10)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> the vids not their brother!



Thanks Mark  

*The Video is working now people*, i got the code wrong  



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Looks very cool Andy,i liked the video on you tube,i have lots of coloured mount board i will have to try that myself with the tank shots,keep up the good work mate.



John, Cheers glad you like the video, the mounting board was easy to work with and its makes such a difference for the photos


----------



## viktorlantos (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 19/10/10)*

great work on the shaders! the photos are already better with it.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 19/10/10)*

Tank is looking awesome Andy, like the DIY for the photography great work


----------



## andyh (7 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 19/10/10)*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> great work on the shaders! the photos are already better with it.


Thanks Viktor, they i am impressed as it was cheap to do and the results are excellent


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Tank is looking awesome Andy, like the DIY for the photography great work


Cheers Paulo, cant wait for it to fill in a little more.


----------



## andyh (7 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 19/10/10)*

*Update*

Things starting to take shape now, the new plants are all doing well apart from the HC. The fish decided they didn't like and pretty much dug it up so thats been moved out, and replaced with moss, Staurogyne and Tenellus.




The E.Tenellus took ages to get going but its now throwing out runners all over the place.




The Staurogyne has really grow back well after the harsh pruning, and is forming a nice carpet, my only bug bear is the older leaves have a slight dusting of algae.




I am regularly pruning the Rotala as i have now realised i didn't purchase enough to start with and i have been replanting the cuttings to get a nice dense look.





My only concern is that Mark Evans will be popping in over the weekend and it only gives me 6 days to make it look good!  

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## Krishs Bettas (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*

Looks really nice and the java fern looks really lush and mature.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*

is it not in 2 weeks Andy?   

I can see youve got slower growth to what you might me used to. much more managble this way


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*

Looking great Andy, I like the plating up front, will look great when it fills in


----------



## andyh (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Looks really nice and the java fern looks really lush and mature.


Cheers Krish,  the interesting thing about the java fern is that i purchased two tropica pots of narrow and the leaves on this now are definitly not Narrow!


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> is it not in 2 weeks Andy?
> I can see youve got slower growth to what you might me used to. much more managble this way


  Late night updates, combined with a JD and coke lead to stupidty! Yes Mark you are right its the 20th, Sorry! having a moment of stupidty! At least that gives me a little longer to get the tank up to standard.

The slower growth rates are killing me, i am used to higher energy setups. The only thing is its allowing me to time to focus a little more on the scaping and layout.  


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great Andy, I like the planting up front, will look great when it fills in


Yeah it should look cool, just hope i can keep the Tenellus short enough


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> The slower growth rates are killing me, i am used to higher energy setups



just like me, your body and mind will suffer 'withdrawals' from the high growth rate attack. 

just like a junky, you'll recover, cold turkey style   but it _will_ pass


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*

What you guys need is two tanks, one very high tech and fast growing and the other what you have now, that way you have the best of both worlds  get those 60cm tanks running!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What you guys need is two tanks, one very high tech and fast growing and the other what you have now, that way you have the best of both worlds  get those 60cm tanks running!



but in order to have 2 tanks (for me at least) i first need a new wife, which will let me have 2 tanks.


----------



## andyh (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very true


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What you guys need is two tanks, one very high tech and fast growing and the other what you have now, that way you have the best of both worlds  get those 60cm tanks running!


Already do ! See "Nano Tor"  


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there done that


----------



## Gill (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*

Look as Good as Ever, How are the Rams. 
My Male Electric Died Suddenly for No Reason, The other SB Pairs are Starting to Dig Pits again.


----------



## andyh (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Look as Good as Ever, How are the Rams.
> My Male Electric Died Suddenly for No Reason, The other SB Pairs are Starting to Dig Pits again.


Hey Gill, Sorry to hear about your Ram, my 4 are doing really well, albeit you cant see them in the last few pics, they have little dens the Java Fern. They are stunning fish in the flesh


----------



## Gill (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They sure are stunning fish in the flesh once they have settled into the tank. Pity the prices are so extreme depending on the supplier and LFS mark up. I may try them again once the bigger tank is set up.


----------



## andyh (5 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*

Hey guys and gals !

Sorry not been updating for a while! I have been working out of the country and now i am back and happy to say my wife has kept my tank in tip top condition! I will post some pics shortly as i have some new plants in there after my excellent trip to Aquajardin with the gang! Lovely to meet everyone! I car shared with Mark Evans and i am sure i talked his ear off!

Update to follow shortly after i finish my maintenance!  

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> I car shared with Mark Evans and i am sure i talked his ear off!



i'm still looking for it   Your a top guy mate. good sense of humour. you'd be invited to my wedding any day as the joker


----------



## andyh (5 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Dude!


----------



## andyh (5 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 5/12/10)*

*Update 5th December 2010*















So I added a few new plants after my recent trip to Aquajardin with the UKAPS guys.

*Echinodorus palaefolius var. latifolius*- Never tried a big leaf plant before so here we go! (back middle)
*Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae*- Really like this plant, i have mixed it in amongst the Vallis Nana at the back.
*Rotala sp. "green"* - Hoping to achieve the hanging growth at the back, next to the Rotala rotundifolia.

The tank is starting to fill in nicely now, i am fighting a little algae here and there nothing to worry about, but under suggestion from Mark i am going to increase the height of my light. To see if that helps.

I also added a pair of Fire Red Viejita Apistogramma's, which are seriously cool  





Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## russchilds (6 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*

Looks great - so lush and green!! The Cardinals look great and the Fire Red


----------



## andyh (6 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 7/11/10)*



			
				russchilds said:
			
		

> Looks great - so lush and green!! The Cardinals look great and the Fire Red



Cheers Russ, yes the cardinals are a classic!


----------



## bogwood (6 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 5/12/10)*

Nice to see your plants picking up. Good growth since my last visit.

Your new plant fits in well, a good focal point. Its certainly established quickly.  
It would appear you have had a up and coming aquariist looking after the tank while you have been away.


----------



## andyh (15 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Nice to see your plants picking up. Good growth since my last visit.
> 
> Your new plant fits in well, a good focal point. Its certainly established quickly.
> It would appear you have had a up and coming aquariist looking after the tank while you have been away.



Cheers Bogwood! I have really taken a shine to the new Echinodorus palaefolius the rams seem to like to hide under the leaves. This evening i have give it is first prune, it must have 6 or 7 new leaves in the middle, so i have pruned three of the bigger older leaves from the outside. I understand that if pruned this plant retains a more compact growth. (although it may be cool to let it grow out of the surface)


*General Update 14/12/2010*

The tank is really growing well, now and starting to fill in nicely, just completed a big maintenance on the tank, filters, glassware and trimming of plants. Its going to look good tomorrow when the lights come back on!   

Couple of things worth mentioning:

1. The CO2 through my eheim 2324 (UP Atomizer on the intake) is working well. I gave the filter a once over tonight and no problems at all. It is working so well! Thanks Mr Farmer for the idea! I also refreshed the carbon in the filter so that should give me crystal clear water again.
2. Increased my EI mix and dosing slightly as my plant mass is getting a lot bigger and i was starting to get a little GSA. So Clive suggested increase my PO4.
3.Also have a little BBA on a few bits of rock and on the tennelus. The prune (allowing more flow) and the filter cleans plus dosing Easy carbo should help clear that up.
4. My Tennelus is not growing as well as i have previously experienced in other tanks, don't know why? Anybody got any ideas

This tank is proving very satisfying, as its getting better with age for me. Yes, i would like to spend a little more time on mainteance and upkeep but having a new baby and traveling a lot with work at the moment makes it a challenge.  

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## lil-lynx (19 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*



> I also added a pair of Fire Red Viejita Apistogramma's, which are seriously cool



May I ask where you got this gem from ? 

Amazing tank by the way


----------



## CeeJay (20 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*

Hi Andy.

Looking good my man  . 


			
				andyh said:
			
		

> 2. Increased my EI mix and dosing slightly as my plant mass is getting a lot bigger and i was starting to get a little GSA. So Clive suggested increase my PO4.


Had the same problem about a year ago and got the same advice (from the same man). I've been running double PO4 values since then and haven't had a drop of GSA since, no matter how big the plant mass gets. Still nowhere near his crazy dosing numbers, but it works for me  .


----------



## andyh (20 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*



			
				lil-lynx said:
			
		

> > I also added a pair of Fire Red Viejita Apistogramma's, which are seriously cool
> 
> 
> May I ask where you got this gem from ?
> Amazing tank by the way



Hey yes the apistogramma's where purchased on the recent UKAPS group outing to Aquajardin at Gloucester, where on the day they had arranged special discount on everything. I did get a little carried away  Plants, Fish & Equipment etc. They are very cool indeed, they have paired up now and have there own little den in the Staurogyne down the front. They guard it from the other fish, very interesting to watch as the male is always "showing his colours".
Thanks for your comments about the tank!



			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi Andy.
> Looking good my man  .
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Dude, how goes it?
Yes i have doubled the PO4 from the original guidelines, the main thing that i have noticed is the plant growth. Everything in the tank seems to be growing at a fair old rate. Clive did mention that the extra PO4 encourages the plants to uptake more NO3.  Albeit i have increased the amount of the NO3 slightly too. 
When you say "nowhere near his crazy dosing numbers" do you mean you have made your own concentrations? I have to say Clive's seems to be working very well for me  

As a separate note:
Is it me or is the forum quiet, or is my journal just getting boring? !   

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## Pixels (20 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*

The forum does seem quiet. I'm normally more a watcher than a contributor, but I will try and post more over the Christmas break...

Love the Fire Red Viejita Apistogramma's, I have considered some myself as Aquajardin is my LFS. The rest of the tank looks awesome as well. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Garuf (20 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*

Nah, the forums are all quiet lately. Anyone would think it's ADA competition time! I think a lot of our members must have gone AWOL.

Tank looks great, shame about the algae but it's good to see you're back on track. I was once told "if it doesn't hurt, you're probably not learning" I think you  can apply that to getting BBA.
I'm dosing massive ammounts on Po4 and have been for a week now and I have to say growth/pearling is noticeably  increased, I had no issues however, just thought my stems could be doing better.


----------



## lil-lynx (20 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*



> They are very cool indeed, they have paired up now and have there own little den in the Staurogyne down the front. They guard it from the other fish, very interesting to watch as the male is always "showing his colours".
> Thanks for your comments about the tank!



Reckon you will have any fry? 

Also this meeting is it for anyone, or just certain individuals ? 

Thanks


----------



## andyh (21 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*



			
				Pixels said:
			
		

> The forum does seem quiet. I'm normally more a watcher than a contributor, but I will try and post more over the Christmas break...
> Love the Fire Red Viejita Apistogramma's, I have considered some myself as Aquajardin is my LFS. The rest of the tank looks awesome as well.
> Cheers
> Paul


Hey Paul, yeah its good to read, there is so much excellent info here on UKAPS. But i have to admit i enjoy contributing as well so make sure you get joining in. Thanks for the comments and the Apisto's if there your thing they are hard to beat!



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Nah, the forums are all quiet lately. Anyone would think it's ADA competition time! I think a lot of our members must have gone AWOL.
> Tank looks great, shame about the algae but it's good to see you're back on track. I was once told "if it doesn't hurt, you're probably not learning" I think you  can apply that to getting BBA.
> I'm dosing massive ammounts on Po4 and have been for a week now and I have to say growth/pearling is noticeably  increased, I had no issues however, just thought my stems could be doing better.



Seasons Greetings Garuf! How goes it mate? I see you have a tank and journal going on now! Its good to see!  

Yeah the forums are defo quiet, and my comments were just out of curiosity and not an attention seeker if you know what i mean. I think you could be right about the ADA competition thing and also doing all the Christmas stuff (eating and drinking). 

The Algae was good as it got me off my ass and back into the game as i had not been giving the lounge tank enough love due to work/travel and baby Esme commitments    But its back on track and the increased dosing has had a positive effect!


----------



## andyh (21 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*



			
				lil-lynx said:
			
		

> > They are very cool indeed, they have paired up now and have there own little den in the Staurogyne down the front. They guard it from the other fish, very interesting to watch as the male is always "showing his colours".
> > Thanks for your comments about the tank!
> 
> 
> ...



It would be cool to get some fry, but i suspect that they would struggle to survive as they are in a tank with plenty of other bigger fish.

With ref to the meeting it was something "John Starkey" took upon himself to Organise back in November and was a raging success IMO. It was open to all UKAPS members  

Check this link to see what went on:
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=13759

I am sure this day and others like it will happen again soon, the best bit was the lovely people at Aquajardin really made an effort and even got us tea and cakes! Cheers Ed and Stu!


----------



## bogwood (21 Dec 2010)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*

Hi Dude.
Good to see your tank is coming along nicely.  

Your pair of Viejita look cool, reminds of my younger days when i i was a cichlid freak, and frequently had viejita breeding. However they were not as colorful as this latest variety you have.

Incidentally a breeding pair of dwarf cichlids, are " tuff little buggars", and will take on the world, in defence of their eggs/fry. In your 3 foot heavilly planted tank, if they decide to spawn your other fish will be kept well at bay.

The MYRIOPHLLUM MATTOGROSSENSE your gave me some weeks ago is growing really well, what a nice texture and color.
A good contrast against against the mosses. Thanks  

Cheers


----------



## mrjackdempsey (3 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*

Awesome tank and really love your Apistogrammas, they won't be long letting their tankmates who is in charge if they do breed


----------



## andyh (8 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*

*Update 8th Jan 2011*

I have started to increase my EI dosing a little as few of the plants look like they needed a bit more, and also started dosing direct spoons into the tank, rather than making a liquid.  

A few pics:






The Rotala stems are still recovering after a recent hard prune  I have been playing with flow since the plants have started to get bigger, i have moved my Hydor to the right and tweaked the positions of the returns slightly to increase the flow round the tank.





The Tennelus is really getting thick now, going to leave for another week and then prune hard, to encourage even better growth.





Love this pic its one of my ultra blue Rams from TGM





The Java fern is getting to a great size now, and is becoming a main feature like i hoped it would.

Thanks for looking!  

Andyh


----------



## chrisfraser05 (8 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*

stunning... no other words for it!


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*

Hi Andy,

The 'scape is developing very nicely indeed.  Congrats!

May I ask what White Balance setting you're using, please?  On my computer the images seem very blue/green.

I hope you don't mind, but I've adjusted one image in Photoshop CS3.  Does it look much different to you?






BTW, the Electric Blue Ram pic is ace!


----------



## andyh (8 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14/12/10)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> 
> The 'scape is developing very nicely indeed.  Congrats!
> 
> ...



George

Thanks for your comments.

I dont mind at all, this pic was taken using AWB, however it may of been the fact that the camera was is "fish mode" yes my camera has a fish mode. It seems to have a "green enhance" which sometimes looks good and others does not. Your pic defo looks more natural tones. I will have a play and see what i can come up with. But please be aware you may get a PM asking more questions  

The Ram is very cool, and i am sure he posed for the pic!

Cheers!


----------



## andyh (9 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*

George

Started a new thread in photography to help me with my white balance settings

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=14342

I welcome your comments  

Andyh


----------



## Tony Swinney (15 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*

Hi Andy

Tank is looking great, nice and mature now 

How high have you got your Solar 1 above the surface now ?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## andyh (15 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Hi Andy
> Tank is looking great, nice and mature now
> How high have you got your Solar 1 above the surface now ?
> Cheers
> Tony



Hey Tony
My solar is currently sat about 40cm above the water, i think i could have it higher
How did you get on at TGM?  
Andy


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*

From what I've seen of the ADA NAG green, it doesn't lend itself to 'natural' looking images.

 In 'real time' it cant be beaten, but i think you'd have your hands full trying to achieve a look you'd want to submit to comps for instance. 

Try shooting in 'K' white balance, until you hit a look that looks good. The ADA tube maybe be 8000K but you could end up shooting 5000?....so on and so on. 


You wouldn't know it, but there's 4 different colour temps at work here, but you have to find away around it. 

8000k in the hood
12000k and 8800k at the rear 
1 x flash (for fill) @ 5400k


----------



## Tony Swinney (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> From what I've seen of the ADA NAG green, it doesn't lend itself to 'natural' looking images.



I agree completely Mrk, in fact I found it too green overall to use !  It sure brings the greens out in the plants, but I found it makes everything look green - glass, hardscape, substrate, in fact most of the room too     I went back to the standard NA bulb.

Thats a great shot Mark, beautifully clean.  Are you balancing up the colour temps in post or is it all in camera ?

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Hey Tony
> My solar is currently sat about 40cm above the water, i think i could have it higher
> How did you get on at TGM?
> Andy



Thanks Andy, it was a good trip thanks - a new journal will be here soon   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> It sure brings the greens out in the plants, but I found it makes everything look green - glass, hardscape, substrate, in fact most of the room too  I went back to the standard NA bulb.



I do like the green, allthough i've got the NAMH type...too warm for me.

I'm liking the JBL solar tubes. Real nice for T5



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Are you balancing up the colour temps in post or is it all in camera ?



shooting RAW, i'll take a few on auto W/B,(which is real good on the 5d MK2) 

 adjust in camera parameters like WB shift/bkt until I've got something close, then set the W/B to 'custom' then choose the W/B from the image i like, and then every shot there on, is the W/B i like...or something like that   

Then, in DPP, i can really fine tune a few things. The difference a lens makes to W/B is amazing to. 

transfer to PS and play around a tad more with colour. 

The whole process sounds manic, but i can do it in under 5 minutes now. second nature almost.

Soz Andy, for the 'off topic'


----------



## andyh (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> From what I've seen of the ADA NAG green, it doesn't lend itself to 'natural' looking images.
> 
> In 'real time' it cant be beaten, but i think you'd have your hands full trying to achieve a look you'd want to submit to comps for instance.
> 
> ...



Mark I agree with your statement for actual viewing the ADA NAG green is truly stunning! But does prove a challenge when trying to take photos! 

I will have a play in RAW but need to be quick, as due to change of plans i will be selling my ADA Solar 1 !  Gutted!!!  


			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it Tony! Any hints as what to expect?  

No worries guys about the thread Hijack !!! Feel free !


----------



## Tony Swinney (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> I will have a play in RAW but need to be quick, as due to change of plans i will be selling my ADA Solar 1 !  Gutted!!!



Bugger, I could have bought yours    Sorry you might be selling it, but hope you end up keeping it   



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Looking forward to it Tony! Any hints as what to expect?



In the 200L either a completely new scape, but using the very same plants and hardscape thats there now, or, something completely new and hopefully different, oh and a Mini M scape too  8)   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> will have a play in RAW but need to be quick, as due to change of plans i will be selling my ADA Solar 1 !  Gutted!!!



how much? (vultures   )


----------



## andyh (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pm'ing now


----------



## andyh (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*

So my new light arrived today, its an Arcadia OT2 900mm/36" (4 x39w T5) total output 156w. It came with the plant pro tubes, which aren't bad but a little pink for me. Already ordered some replacement tubes between 6500k and 8000k they should arrive tomorrow.   

Pics will follow in the next few days once i have it all setup and running.

So the question you must be asking is; Why are you not using your ADA Solar 1?

The only reason i am selling it, is the light spill in the lounge. Esme my daughter is only 5 months and cant lie on the floor in the lounge to play etc without the Solar dazzling her. The MH light is far to bright/intense for that. So its either get rid of the fish tank or switch lights. I did consider building a surround/lid for the tank but it wouldnt work for me. I am gutted as the light is amazing and for actual viewing of a planted tank nothing comes close!  The plants look uber green!  I will own one again, once i have a specialist fish room in my house  

Unfortunately i cant own both so i will be selling the Solar very shortly, will be listed here on UKAPS initially. Its a great buy as its in perfect condition and i have only ran it since 17th of september 2010 for 6 hrs a day.

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## Tony Swinney (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*

I thought that might be the reason Andy !  Liberty was in the studio this afternoon with me, and was suffering exactly the same "exposure" !  Luckily she is rarely in the studio, and I can just turn the Lucy off when she is.

In a years time Esme will be on her feet and you'll be able to have a Solar1 again 

Tony


----------



## andyh (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> I thought that might be the reason Andy !  Liberty was in the studio this afternoon with me, and was suffering exactly the same "exposure" !  Luckily she is rarely in the studio, and I can just turn the Lucy off when she is.
> 
> In a years time Esme will be on her feet and you'll be able to have a Solar1 again
> 
> Tony




Tony

Good point! 

Who is Lucy and how do you turn her off?    
Predictive text? or have you named your Solar?

Andy


----------



## Tony Swinney (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*

That's what I call 'her'  haven't you named yours yet, or does the new owner get that privilege !?!


----------



## andyh (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> That's what I call 'her'  haven't you named yours yet, or does the new owner get that privilege !?!


     OK tony


----------



## andyh (21 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*

So the ADA Solar has been taken down and replaced with the new Arcadia OT2. I have fitted my own choice of tubes rather than the Arcadia ones as they were a little pink for me. I have to say i am really happy with the OT2 light and tubes  , apart from i dropped one the lids off the light down the back of my tank and smashed one of my Cal aqua glass inatkes!   






I have pruned the staurogyne back to the gravel as it needed a good tidy.





I can feel some changes coming to this tank.....................plant wise


----------



## B7fec (22 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*

Hi andy, what tubes have you used in the OT2? And what the photo period? The tube colour looks good, I found mine were very pink, but am yet to change them. Shame about the cal aqua intake!! I know just how it feels mate, I dropped and smashed my Ada outlet! Ouch! (Mind just got a new cal aqua one) As for plant changes what's the plans and why the change?

Cheers Ben


----------



## andyh (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hi andy, what tubes have you used in the OT2? And what the photo period? The tube colour looks good, I found mine were very pink, but am yet to change them. Shame about the cal aqua intake!! I know just how it feels mate, I dropped and smashed my Ada outlet! Ouch! (Mind just got a new cal aqua one) As for plant changes what's the plans and why the change?
> 
> Cheers Ben



Hey Ben

Sorry for the delay been a a busy weekend!  
Tubes wise i am using:

1 x Arcadia Plant Pro (which came with the light, approx 5000k) Very Pink 4 were to much for me!  
1 x Philips Daylight 865 (6500K) T5
2 x Osram Skywhite 880 (8000k) T5

Purchased from lampspecs.co.uk
Running a 7hr Photo period.

Regarding the plant changes its just a few subtle ones to satisfy my need for continuous tweaking. The moss has gone on its way to my dads tank and i am hoping to encourage the Tennelus to fill the gap.

Cheers 
Andyh


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*

looking good Andy, it's nice to think, like myself, someone is swapping and moving things in their lounge tank. I'm still not happy with my corner tank and still go in and out chopping bits up and off.

tis looking very nice though.


----------



## B7fec (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 08/01/11)*

Cheers for the tube info Andy, I was thinking about getting some Giessman Midday tubes (6000k) but after seeing how nice the colour balance is on your tank I'm not so sure now.

I know what you mean about tweaking, TBH I thought the moss was a bit distracting so the thought of Tenuellus there instead of it gets the thumbs up from me, great stuff mate looking really good and with those obsessive tweaks I'm sure it'll go from strength to strength! Really liking the Microsorum!


----------



## andyh (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (Changes! 14/02/11)*

Well, not sure what happened really. I was completeing a water change on saturday and i decided to tweak a few things, a few things turned into approx half the tank   

Basically removed a large amount of the hardscape and a load of plants that i have never been that happy with.

So after a bit of a chat/advice with Jim at TGM this morning i have ordered a selction of new plants.

My goal is to create a more open feel to the tank and for it to be slightly less dominated by large stones. (this should also help with flow issues). I have dug out some more wood from my big box of scpaing bits in the garage and the pieces are currently floating in the tank, hopefully they will be less buoyant later in the week.

I have ordered a selection of grasses which i am hoping to create a nice graded fore-to-mid ground with i have moved some of my nano vallis/Cypt Ballanese(had loads and didn’t realise it!) from behind the java fern as it was lost and couldn’t be seen. So i used this to create a wall along the back. 

I have always been a big fan of the nature aquariums, so this is were i am heading with this. Even got myself some weeping moss for the wood.

Plants will be here by the weekend so that should keep me busy.......


----------



## bogwood (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update14-2-11)*

Hi Andy.
I knew your were floating a few ideas around, now taken the "plunge".............in the deep end.  

Will be interesting to see what plants you have opted for.

Dont think you will be dissapointed with " Weeping moss ".  Ive had mine for about 6 weeks, and its settled in well.

Looking foward to the pictures in due course.

I take it your not posting pictures of the tank, as it is now..........


----------



## andyh (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update14-2-11)*

After a number of hours preparing plants and planting i have just finished the re-scape! No pics yet hopefully get some sorted over the weekend. Must go to bed now got to be up at 6am to get a train into London!


----------



## nayr88 (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update14-2-11)*

Looking forward to it 


If you get a chance have a look in ADC along great portland street, good little shop.


----------



## B7fec (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update14-2-11)*

Looking forward to seeing the re-scape, can't wait to see some pics, hope it's all gone well!


----------



## andyh (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update14-2-11)*

Cheers for all the positive comments guys! Its good to know there is people reading this   

So Here we go, apologies but this is going to be photo heavy!

So this is what it looked like:




Then i pulled out most of the stuff on the right (ignore the random bit of wood and the bits floating)





And then this is the new look, shortly after completion.





I let the tank settle for 36hrs and then completed a massive overhaul/clean of the tank, both filters were stripped cleaned and set back up I then positioned the filter intakes and returns based on the new design. Yes i need to get rid of the god awful green eheim pipe. (broke my glass one a few weeks back)




I really love the view from the end, the grasses all sway in the flow.













This pic below shows a lot of the new plants, i have gone for a blend of grasses as i wanted a more open feel to the scape as the previous one felt over crowded. I have graded the grasses in size from small at the front to tallest at the back

See if you can spot all the plants, the new ones added are:
Eleocharis Parvula
Echinodorus Tenellus
Blyxa Japonica
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Vesicularia ferriei, (Willow Moss)
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown






As always i cant wait for it to fill in a little more and get closer to what i had in my mind.  

Thanks for looking 

Andyh


----------



## Tony Swinney (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (partial rescape 19-2-11)*

Brave work Andy     As you say, once it fills it'll look great - more open, and 'lighter' than before.   Personally I'd probably remove the big leafed plant at the back ( an echinodorus ? ) as I dont think the scale fits in with the new planting, and it dominates things a bit much.

When I rescaped like this I struggled with algae for a couple of weeks, having moved the substrate around - might be worth some extra w/c's   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (partial rescape 19-2-11)*

That sword is mental!!  Was that Jim's idea, or yours?!  Fair play for stepping out the the NA comfort zone!

All the best with the grow-in.  I'm sure it will look great.


----------



## andyh (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (partial rescape 19-2-11)*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Brave work Andy     As you say, once it fills it'll look great - more open, and 'lighter' than before.   Personally I'd probably remove the big leafed plant at the back ( an echinodorus ? ) as I dont think the scale fits in with the new planting, and it dominates things a bit much.
> 
> When I rescaped like this I struggled with algae for a couple of weeks, having moved the substrate around - might be worth some extra w/c's
> 
> ...



Yes it was a big decision to tackle half the tank  , i hope it works out! I have already performed three water changes and done a thorough clean of the tank. I also after a couple of days, stripped down both filters and cleaned all the pipework changed the floss and cleaned the media. (god was there a lot of brown dust!). Everything seems ok so far, so fingers crossed i am over the worst of it.

I knew the Echinodorus (its actually E.Palaefolius var.latifolius) would raise a few eye brows. I have never kept any of the large species before and bought this from the guys at Aquajardin a while back its been in the tank since last year, albeit slightly more hidden by everything else. I did consider whether to keep it or not, but it does look very cool in the flesh and the pearling on a plant this size is stunning! Plus the fish seem to like it, it looks great when you have 6 or so Ottos on one leaf! 

For now its staying, the regular pruning has encouraged more compact growth, i think its reached max height now which is about 40cm. Once the other plants fill in a bit more it wont look so much of a focal piece (hopefully   )

Thanks for your honest comments, its good to get some feedback/observations, its one of the main reasons i keep my journals going  
Andy


----------



## andyh (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (partial rescape 19-2-11)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> That sword is mental!!  Was that Jim's idea, or yours?!  Fair play for stepping out the the NA comfort zone!
> 
> All the best with the grow-in.  I'm sure it will look great.



Hey George, yes the Echinodorus is different from the norm, but i wanted to try something a little different. I realise its quite oversized but hey i wanted to grown something different for a change  

It actually wasn't Jims idea, it was my own moment of madness last year at Aquajardin.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (partial rescape 19-2-11)*

Nice one mate.  I'm growing a whole host of swords right now in my 240 litre.  I'm hoping they'll send some flowers out of the top!


----------



## andyh (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (partial rescape 19-2-11)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice one mate.  I'm growing a whole host of swords right now in my 240 litre.  I'm hoping they'll send some flowers out of the top!


sounds cool, journal?


----------



## flygja (22 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (partial rescape 19-2-11)*

Hi Andy, if I may, you seem to like splitting up your front lawn into halves, left and right. I remember the same thing on your kitchen tank too. I think it'd be better if it you split it front to back inside of left and right. Just my 2 cents (pre-inflation).


----------



## andyh (25 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (partial rescape 19-2-11)*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Hi Andy, if I may, you seem to like splitting up your front lawn into halves, left and right. I remember the same thing on your kitchen tank too. I think it'd be better if it you split it front to back inside of left and right. Just my 2 cents (pre-inflation).


Hello! Thanks for your comments, i am hoping that once the grass grows a little it will hide most of the wood and i will just have a nice mossy twig sticking out. Not sure what you mean by front to back? Can you explain?


----------



## andyh (27 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (partial rescape 19-2-11)*

So its been a week since i made the changes and here is a quick update. 

Seeing good growth on the grasses and the crypts, i have started to use the TPN and TPN + alternate days and seems to be working well combined with some K everyday.

New runners appearing on the hairgrass  





One of my Rhinogobius:




The crypt have lots of new growth will be giving them a prune next weekend.





My favourite fish in the tank at the moment, male Apistogramma Agassizii 'fire red', i got a pair of from Aquajardin a while back.   





I have also been playing with some video editing software on my mac and made this short video, its not the greatest as its the first time i have used this software (looks crap compared to some of the high end stuff on here!) Its s shot in HD/1080p so if your broadband can handle it give it a go.  



Thanks for Looking
Andyh


----------



## B7fec (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*

Nice vid Andy, nice to see the scape from different points of view! The whole scape seems to be starting to fill out well already, liking the graded grasses on the right hand side.


----------



## bogwood (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*

Great picture of the Rhinogobious, is that another one hiding in the background.
Glad your replacement male Apisto has settled in and starting to appear.

Your grasses are really growing well, a nice contrasting variety.
Its nice to see the the plants responding well, and showing healthy growth. This was always a feature i liked with your original KITCHEN TANK.
Which hopefully is now happening  with this set up.


----------



## russchilds (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*

Looks great! The plants look really healthy and you have some lovely fish in there!


----------



## andyh (1 Mar 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Nice vid Andy, nice to see the scape from different points of view! The whole scape seems to be starting to fill out well already, liking the graded grasses on the right hand side.


Cheers Dude! The grasses look better in the flesh   


			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Great picture of the Rhinogobious, is that another one hiding in the background.
> Glad your replacement male Apisto has settled in and starting to appear.
> Your grasses are really growing well, a nice contrasting variety.
> Its nice to see the the plants responding well, and showing healthy growth. This was always a feature i liked with your original KITCHEN TANK.
> Which hopefully is now happening  with this set up.


Yes the Rhinos are v cool, but you know i cant resist a good goby!
Thanks it doest have some similarity to parts of the kitchen tank.


			
				russchilds said:
			
		

> Looks great! The plants look really healthy and you have some lovely fish in there!


Cheers Russ!


----------



## gregalon (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*

Well I can't wait until I have a job and buy a nice lounge tank  it's amazing.

Just two quick questions, those blue rams are stunning, are bolivian/german rams like that in the wild or is it selective breeding?

And I am setting up a new tank do you think I would be able to get one dwarf cichlid and a small shoal of tetras or to would it be too cramped for the cichlid? thanks and regards,
greg.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*

Nice tank and Vid. What camera are you using to shoot it?


----------



## andyh (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*



			
				gregalon said:
			
		

> Well I can't wait until I have a job and buy a nice lounge tank  it's amazing.
> Just two quick questions, those blue rams are stunning, are bolivian/german rams like that in the wild or is it selective breeding?
> And I am setting up a new tank do you think I would be able to get one dwarf cichlid and a small shoal of tetras or to would it be too cramped for the cichlid? thanks and regards,
> greg.



Hello Greg,

Thanks for your comments   

I think that they are a different speices as they have very different markings, common name is Electric Blue rams. Expect to pay between £12-£20 for a good one.

Remind what size your new tank is? 

ANdyh


----------



## andyh (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Nice tank and Vid. What camera are you using to shoot it?



Cheers dude! My camera is a Canon SX1 IS, its a bridge camera. Had it a couple of years now, very happy with it


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*

looks great Andy! 

I love the Apistogramma, it looks like he should belong in a marine tank. Great vid as well.


----------



## gregalon (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*

Hi sorry its a 30-30-30cm cube so roughly 30 litres and I was wondering if I could get one cichlid and a few dither fish. (or would you recommend 2 or none).
thanks


----------



## Garuf (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*

Simply put, no. Not really. Badis have all the charm of cichlids but tiny, aspistos, the common ones at least just wouldn't be happy in such a small confine or alone. 
Stick with nano fish and or shrimp. Leave cichlids to bigger tanks where they'll be more happy.


----------



## andyh (5 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Simply put, no. Not really. Badis have all the charm of cichlids but tiny, aspistos, the common ones at least just wouldn't be happy in such a small confine or alone.
> Stick with nano fish and or shrimp. Leave cichlids to bigger tanks where they'll be more happy.



I agreee with Garuf


----------



## B7fec (5 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*

Hey Andy,

How's the graded grasses going and that mammoth Echinodorus? any new pics ? looking forward to the update.

Cheers Ben


----------



## chilled84 (5 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hey Andy,
> 
> How's the graded grasses going and that mammoth Echinodorus? any new pics ? looking forward to the update.
> 
> Cheers Ben



Yeah andy get them pics up.

Cheers
Chilled


----------



## andyh (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hey Andy,
> How's the graded grasses going and that mammoth Echinodorus? any new pics ? looking forward to the update.
> Cheers Ben





			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> B7fec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah sorry guys! Been mad busy the tank is looking good, i have chnaged it slightly. Will try and get some pics up on sunday night.


----------



## andyh (9 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (photo update)*

Photo Update,

So this is roughly what you guys last saw:





It now looks like this:









Yes the big echinodorus is gone, and yes it was a real pain to get out! One of those things i started and wished i hadn't!

I have really been focusing on plant health, as i have a  few problems with Algae which can be linked to my co2 and dosing both of which needed tweaking.

Everything apart from the Blyxa Japonica is growing well now. Which is weird as Blyxa in the past has grown like a weed for me. Its started to show signs of growth now. So its got a couple more weeks or its out!

It all requires a good prune, but i am giving it a few more weeks yet before i do it.

Thanks for looking  

Andyh


----------



## B7fec (11 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Yes the big echinodorus is gone, and yes it was a real pain to get out! One of those things i started and wished i hadn't!



How come its gone? I actually think it looked nice.....

As for the scape it all looks like its filling in nicely, are you planning on filling the empty patch in the front right  or leaving it?


----------



## andyh (11 Apr 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its gone, because it started to get very big indeed. The roots started to come up on the opposite side of the tank. It required more space as well and was confined by the back of the tank and the hardscape.

Yes i will be filling the gap at the front probably with hairgrass, just havent got round to it yet. Just trying to get everything growing well at the moment. Which seems to be going  Will probably encourage some of the runners to fill that area.


----------



## greenink (8 May 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*

Loving this journal (and your previous kitchen tank one, which inspired me to get stuck in). Looks great.

Any particular reason you've got the drop checker under your return? Is this because it's where CO2 is likely to be lowest?


----------



## andyh (8 May 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Loving this journal (and your previous kitchen tank one, which inspired me to get stuck in). Looks great.
> Any particular reason you've got the drop checker under your return? Is this because it's where CO2 is likely to be lowest?



Thanks for you kind words, glad my tanks have inspired you  

You are kind of right, i move it round on occasions to check flow. I thought it would be low here, as the CO2 is actually fed from the right hand return. Its good to move/try drop checkers in different places to ensure that your flow is carrying the CO2 to all the areas in your tank.

cheers  
Andyh


----------



## andyh (27 May 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update with video)*

Good evening! 

Just realised that i haven't updated much lately so took a couple of pics this evening, not the best but just wanted to show the tank was still changing.

I dont have as much time at the moment with the tank as i would like, work and babies are taking over. But i am managing to keep up the weekly maint and water changes so the tanks doing ok.  

Here is a few pics:


----------



## CeeJay (28 May 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*

Hi Andy

This is looking good.
Love the sense of 'flow' in tis tank.
Good job.


----------



## Joecoral (28 May 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*

Loving this Andy, this is just my sort of tank, its looking great.
Those are some awesome apisto's you have too, what species are they?


----------



## nayr88 (29 May 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*

Looking lovely mate, really coming along. 

The c.helferi looks really smart definitely one of my favourite plants. shame I don't own a tank big enough to house it, I orderd 2 pots from tgm and when they came they where knee height and my nano was just about the ankle haha


----------



## andyh (30 May 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*



			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi Andy
> This is looking good.
> Love the sense of 'flow' in tis tank.
> Good job.


Cheers Chris, it looks better in the flesh as all the tall plants are swaying   


			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Loving this Andy, this is just my sort of tank, its looking great.
> Those are some awesome apisto's you have too, what species are they?


Thanks Joe, they are Apistogramma Agassizii 'fire red', they are seriously cool fish! Got them from Aquajardin in Glouctester, first place i had ever seen them.


			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Looking lovely mate, really coming along.
> The c.helferi looks really smart definitely one of my favourite plants. shame I don't own a tank big enough to house it, I orderd 2 pots from tgm and when they came they where knee height and my nano was just about the ankle haha


Thanks Ryan, no C.Helferi in here dude   I think you mean the Blyxa Aubertii, which is taller blyxa species (right hand side) It does look similar i will give you that.


----------



## John Starkey (30 May 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*

Looking good Andy,those lilly pipes need a good clean   ,

john.


----------



## George Farmer (31 May 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*

Looks lovely, Andy.

I really like the theme that's going on - the C. helferi, crypts, Blyxa, hairgrass and ferns all share a similar leaf form giving a nice coherent style to the layout.

Always nice to see a good selection of fish too.


----------



## Bobtastic (31 May 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*

Looking good Andy! I think I'm gonna have to steal some plant inspiration from you as I reckon the Blyxa will look good behind some of my rocks.


----------



## B7fec (31 May 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*

Nice work Andy! This is evolving nicely mate, 2 questions I have for you,

What's the 3 light coloured patches in the middle to right hand side? Riccia?
And what's the plan for the front left?


----------



## andyh (1 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Looking good Andy,those lilly pipes need a good clean   ,
> john.


Thanks John can you always count on you too spot the bad bit!
They will be cleaned next time!  


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looks lovely, Andy.
> I really like the theme that's going on - the C. helferi, crypts, Blyxa, hairgrass and ferns all share a similar leaf form giving a nice coherent style to the layout.
> Always nice to see a good selection of fish too.


Thanks George, as it seems with my tanks they tend to evolve rather than stay as i originally scaped them.

No C.Helfri in here!! Its Nana Vallis, Crypt Balanese, Wendtii, hairgrass, ferns, mosses, staurogyne and a bit of ricca, plus some hydrocotyle, which i am not sure suits this particular scape. keep/get rid?  

Fish selection is key, for a scape to be complete you got to have some cool fish!


			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Looking good Andy! I think I'm gonna have to steal some plant inspiration from you as I reckon the Blyxa will look good behind some of my rocks.


When you get your conditions right Blyxa grows really well and is a fantastic vivid green.


			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Nice work Andy! This is evolving nicely mate, 2 questions I have for you,
> What's the 3 light coloured patches in the middle to right hand side? Riccia?
> And what's the plan for the front left?


Cheers Dude!

3 light patches are some feshly added ricca stones, to merge with the hairgrass.
The front left just had a hard prune and removed lots of staurogyne, not sure what to do with it to be honest


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*

how about some smaller crypts in that corner to mix in with the stauragaun. Love the mossy wood and get yer pipes cleaned!


----------



## andyh (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*

cheers Stu, good suggestion with smaller crypts, however as you will see in my next post the Staurogyne has come back great after being pruned to the gravel.

Pipes cleaned!


----------



## andyh (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 27-05-11)*

Good Morning !

I managed to spend a couple of hours on the tank on tuesday night, gave it a good prune espeically the taller plants at the back the Balanese was over a meter tall!  Just for John S i cleaned some of my glassware 

The tanks is doing well and i seem to have overcome the BGA problem, i have done this by syphoning as much as i can on a regular basis and removing the surrounding substrate too. I have had a little help from one of my Stiphodon Gobies who has taken a real shine to the stuff and has started eating it. I do have a couple of tufts of BBA on hardscape, but that is easily sorted with direct dosing of easycarbo. Things aren't looking too bad really considering the tank is about a year old now.

Here are a selection of pics, as always too many so apologies! I hope they work, as i have just switched to Flickr for my image hosting from now on. 


Full Tank Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Moss Branches by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Amano Shrimp by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Blyxa Aubertii by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full Tank (narrow aspect) by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full tank shot 2 by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Plus a video! Click link below, should be HD



Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## Drouthie (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 23-06-11)*

Amazing! I really like the video, it's nice to see tanks 'in action'.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 23-06-11)*

for me...that's the best the scape has looked. Lovely colours and textures.


----------



## B7fec (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 23-06-11)*

Hey Andy..... looking good mate, I have to agree with ianho, the best the scape has looked and growing into a real beaut!


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 23-06-11)*

Looking Great, How are the Titanium Rams doing?


----------



## andyh (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 23-06-11)*



			
				Drouthie said:
			
		

> Amazing! I really like the video, it's nice to see tanks 'in action'.


cheers, i have to say that i am becoming a real fan of the videos as i feel they give an added interaction with the scapes. You can see things like water flow, movement etc. Thanks for you kind comments  


			
				ianho said:
			
		

> for me...that's the best the scape has looked. Lovely colours and textures.


Hey Ianho, Thanks dude,   its been on a long journey this one. I wasnt happy for ages but i really like to tweak and change my scapes along the way. I feel i have learnt so much with this scape. 


			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hey Andy..... looking good mate, I have to agree with ianho, the best the scape has looked and growing into a real beaut!


Cheers dude. I can't wait for it to grow in some more. The pruning is becoming more challenging due to the sheer plant mass, but i still love it!


			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Looking Great, How are the Titanium Rams doing?


Thanks Gill!
Titanium Rams?   They are good thanks.


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 23-06-11)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is another Name for that Color Morph


----------



## andyh (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 23-06-11)*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i never knew that !


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 23-06-11)*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah alot of the Malaysian Breeders like (RainyBetta on AB) to use that Name to describe the color, It is used more for Flower Horn Morphs though than Regular Cichlid Morphs


----------



## andyh (6 Jul 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 23-06-11)*

Tank Overview so far.
The tank is just over a year old now, and is looking the healthiest i have had it, i have no algae problems, and very healthy plant growth! So a bit like Tom on his journal i thought i would highlight what i am doing.  

So initially i went down the EI route and had some success but it never really came as good as i wanted and didn't suit me personally. So ended up using the TPN stuff as it seemed very popular. Not regretted it in the slightest, this in conjunction with the ADA substrate System works very well indeed.

*Equipment Spec:
*
180l tank
Lights 4 x39w T5 (7hrs day)
1 x Eheim 2075
1 x Eheim 2324 thermo filter used as CO2 Reactor (CO2 on 3 hrs before and finishes an hour b4 the lights go off)
1 x Hydor Nano to help with flow at the back

*Routine:*

Daily
Dosing 3 squirts (3ml) of Easy life Kalium (Potassium)
Pruning and removing dead/damaged leaves

Weekly
50% water change
Dosing weekly dose of TPN or TPN+ alternate weeks (20ml per week)
Dosing Easylife Algexit (18ml)
Dosing Easy life Ferro (18ml)
Clean glass

Monthly to 8 weekly
Clean Both external Filter and replace white floss
Clean Glassware
Running cleaning brush through UP atomizer to maintain CO2 bubble rate.

*Comments:*

Easylife Algexit - TGM introduced me to this product and i have to admit i was sceptical. I have always had thread algae and fuzz algae in my tanks. I started dosing this weekly and after about 10 days no sign of it whatsoever. So kept it going!

BGA (Blue Green Alage) - i got rid of this by removing as much as i could and the surrounding gravel and performing several water changes over a couple of weeks. Also keeping the the flow good so detritus cant build up is important. I typically found it in dirty low flow areas.

BBA - Early on experienced this, buy keeping to my regime and directly dosing with Easycarbo and removing the worst effected items i seem to have it beat.

EI - never really worked as well for me and that could be down to my mixing skills, but never really saw the results.

You can have too much flow, i went to far and have reduced it back down to a much more sensible level.

Water changes are king! Do them ever week if not more.

I hope this is useful to some of you    

Thanks for looking   

Andyh


----------



## bogwood (6 Jul 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-07-11)*

Hi Andy.
Very informative update.   

Good to hear your tank has matured, and stabilised.
It often takes time to create the perfect balance, and find what works best for you.

Incidentally following your nagging ( oops suggestion ) i got some Algiexit, and after 3 weeks all my thread algae went as well. As you know i stopped using Easycarbo last year.

Will try and call in and see your set up shortly, so keep on top of your Maintenance,


----------



## greenink (7 Jul 2011)

*Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-07-11)*

Really useful overview.


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jul 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-07-11)*

glad to see your tank is coming on well andy and it looks really good 

Re  your dosing im glad TPN is working out for you but I seem to have had the opposite in my tank!

I used to dose 15ml per day of TPN+ then TPN the next day alternating between the two so Im really surprised your doing 20ml per week!  Having said that your also dosing the ferro and the Kalium (Potassium) which I didnt as do as I asnt aware that TPN every lacked anything ferts wise so have y ou got any info on why the extras go in?  Really glad your new dosing regime is working though and thanks for the tips on the Algexit   

Re the EI, previously I could never be arsed with it as it looked like too much hassle but about a month back i decided to try out he fluidsensor EI regime.  At the moment im putting in 90ml (eek) per day for 5 days then two of rest and its really working very well in my 90cm!  Before this I had alage problems with some fuzz algae in parts of the fissidens and BBA on the rocks.  Since going EI its all gone and ive also stopped using easycarbo which is an added bonus. now I really should update my journal with this and some pics 

onward and upward andy


----------



## andyh (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-07-11)*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Hi Andy.
> Very informative update.
> Good to hear your tank has matured, and stabilised.
> It often takes time to create the perfect balance, and find what works best for you.
> ...



Cheers, how are those cuttings doing?



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Really useful overview.


----------



## andyh (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-07-11)*



> glad to see your tank is coming on well andy and it looks really good
> 
> Re  your dosing im glad TPN is working out for you but I seem to have had the opposite in my tank!



Thanks Stu



> I used to dose 15ml per day of TPN+ then TPN the next day alternating between the two so Im really surprised your doing 20ml per week!  Having said that your also dosing the ferro and the Kalium (Potassium) which I didnt as do as I asnt aware that TPN every lacked anything ferts wise so have y ou got any info on why the extras go in?  Really glad your new dosing regime is working though and thanks for the tips on the Algexit



I tired dosing daily circa 15ml per day and had nothing but algae problems. (TPN & TPN+alternate days). I reduced the dose in the end but never seemed to be able to find the balance. The weekly dosing is working well for me so i am happy not to change it.

I am dosing K daily as it defo increased my plant growth overnight, and it was always succesful in my ADA dosing regime.

As for the Iron, it helps make make my Tennelus and Blyxa nice and red. 




> Re the EI, previously I could never be arsed with it as it looked like too much hassle but about a month back i decided to try out he fluidsensor EI regime.  At the moment im putting in 90ml (eek) per day for 5 days then two of rest and its really working very well in my 90cm!  Before this I had alage problems with some fuzz algae in parts of the fissidens and BBA on the rocks.  Since going EI its all gone and ive also stopped using easycarbo which is an added bonus. now I really should update my journal with this and some pics



I think EI has its place, but for me i love the ease of the Tropica system.

What i love about planted tanks is the fact there are so many different ways to have a succesful tank


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Jul 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-07-11)*

Are we gonna get any pictures of your lovely tank?!


----------



## andyh (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-07-11)*

Been away for a week and left my tank to its own devices.

In preparation I had completed a 50% water change and dosed a weeks worth of Ferts in one go. I ran only 2 of the four Tubes. I had also made sure my fish had been well fed the week before (frozen and flake foods) and that was it.

Came back and everything was hunky dory, in fact everything looked uber healthy!

so just a quick pic taken with a point and shoot.


Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Thanks for looking
Andyh

p.s just noticed that this journal has over 10,000 views! can't believe it


----------



## bogwood (15 Aug 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14-08-11)*

Looking nice and mature, plenty of strong growth.   

Whats that growing in your filter tubing!!!!!!!!!! looks yuk.


----------



## Joecoral (15 Aug 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14-08-11)*

Looks fantastic Andy, I love this sort of scape, 'tis right up my street, it's grown in really nicely
I'd love to have something like this in my lounge


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Aug 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 14-08-11)*

still looking great mate!

love the camouflaged lily pipes!


----------



## andyh (6 Sep 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-09-11)*

Firstly thanks for all the comments!

Not the sarcasm about me dirty pipes though!!!   

They are due a clean, but had more important stuff to do!

Anyway on to the scape.........Well in a moment of madness i decided that the plant mass was far to large so i ripped out all the background plants. So all the Vallis, Crypt Ball, and the blyxa is no more, all of which i has gone to UKAPS members   

I have decided to go for a far more easy to manage/cleaner look.... 

Once the dust has settled and few new plants have arrived from TGM i will post some pics

Cheers

Andyh


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Sep 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-09-11)*

look forward to it Andy, i love moments of madness, it always makes us feel better!


----------



## NeilW (8 Sep 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-09-11)*

Love the dynamism and feeling of movement in this tank. Particularly like the full scale blyxa 'bush'. Nice work mate


----------



## andyh (18 Sep 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-09-11)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> look forward to it Andy, i love moments of madness, it always makes us feel better!



Yes my problem is i have them regularly!



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Love the dynamism and feeling of movement in this tank. Particularly like the full scale blyxa 'bush'. Nice work mate



Cheers Neil, my tanks always end up evolving this wasn't the planned journey, but it turned into something i really liked.


Anyway managed to find time to plant the new plants from TGM over the weekend, some pics to follow this week.  

Cheers

Andyh


----------



## ashcarter89 (19 Sep 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-09-11)*

i think ive nearly read all 34 pages of post , and my god that tank has never looked anything less than show worthy , i would love for my tank to look like this , just dont know if i would have been able to come with the brightness of the ada pendant ,because that was super bright haha , i love the orange fish that you have aswell (sorry forgot the name) and where abouts did you get them i have never seen them befre , are then malawi cichlids that are in a community tank ???


----------



## doobiw55 (20 Sep 2011)

*Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-09-11)*

Great journal, it has been a long read but I feel I've learnt so much  thanks for taking the time with your journal and your tank is amazing.

Tom


----------



## andyh (20 Sep 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-09-11)*



			
				ashcarter89 said:
			
		

> i think ive nearly read all 34 pages of post , and my god that tank has never looked anything less than show worthy , i would love for my tank to look like this , just dont know if i would have been able to come with the brightness of the ada pendant ,because that was super bright haha , i love the orange fish that you have aswell (sorry forgot the name) and where abouts did you get them i have never seen them befre , are then malawi cichlids that are in a community tank ???


Firstly well done for reading the 34 pages!    The ADA Solar was awesome and would have another one at the drop of a hat. Thanks for you kind words, i am glad that my journal has been useful.

The orange fish is a Apistogramma Agassizii 'fire red', its a dwarf cichlid. (Not Malawi) I purchased this from the chaps at Aquajardin at Gloucester. You don't see that many of them to be honest. They are very cool, and always get lots of interest. I bought them as a pair cost £16.



			
				doobiw55 said:
			
		

> Great journal, it has been a long read but I feel I've learnt so much  thanks for taking the time with your journal and your tank is amazing.
> Tom


Cheers Tom, its good to get feedback as keeping the journal going is sometimes hard work, but i am glad some of the stuff i have learned here on UKAPS can be shared with others


----------



## andyh (20 Sep 2011)

*Re: Andyh's 190l Lounge tank (update 06-09-11)*

So as i mentioned i had a moment of madness about 2 weeks ago and ripped out all the tall plants from the back of the tank    The reason being that the tank is over a year old now and the plant mass had got a little dense. I also fancied a change!

This is what it used to look like:

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

So i carefully removed the the plants, and boom massive clouds of dirtiness! I completed a huge water change. The next day did another 50% water change and cleaned the filters as they were full of brown dirt from the disturbed substrate. I then after another 3 days did another small water change. This was to eliminate the risk of an ammonia spike.

I then ordered some new plants to fill the space from TGM

I purchased some Tennelus, Ranunculus was given some Cryptocoryne parva (cheers T   ).

I spent an age splitting the Tennelus into individual stems the pots i received from TGM were massive, i then planted them individually. 

So here is the tank as of this evening 2 weeks on since the "moment"   


After the removal of all the stems by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The End View, which is my favourite. The depth from this view is amazing!

End View by andyh_2011, on Flickr

If you look you can see where i have planted the Tennelus & Ranunculus along the right hand side all the way along the back. Its already sending out runners after only just 7 days. Once it starts to fill in should look better, i am going to allow it gain a little more height at the back to give a little more feeling of depth and a more natural transition.

Slightly Wider End view

End View 2 by andyh_2011, on Flickr

I really like the open space and it creates a great area for the Cardinals to shoal in, plus the carpet which is a mixture of Hairgrass, riccia, and tennelus really pearls well. The main mound of plants on the left provides plenty of hiding places for the fish and shrimps. I feel that once a few of the new plants have grown in and a little more creative pruning and it should look sweet! I have one more piece of wood cultivating with a nano java moss in my holding tank and plan to add this later this week.

anyway thanks for looking  
Andyh


----------



## ashcarter89 (21 Sep 2011)

thanks for the name ,and where to get them , do they only get them in ever so often do you know? just they dnt have any at the moment. Really want some now haha  ,will want to be the first to know if you manage to breed them


----------



## andyh (26 Sep 2011)

ashcarter89 said:
			
		

> thanks for the name ,and where to get them , do they only get them in ever so often do you know? just they dnt have any at the moment. Really want some now haha  ,will want to be the first to know if you manage to breed them


They can order them in for you !


----------



## andyh (26 Sep 2011)

Mini update, been adding easylife ferro (iron) on a weekly dose and the redness of the tunnels (hahaha bloody predictive text, should say Tennelus!) has really begin to show!

The plants are growing really well especially the ranunculus.

Also anybody need any ricca let me know!


----------



## RossMartin (26 Sep 2011)

Hi Andy,

Loving the tank!

Any particular reason why you ditched the ADA Solar I?

Thanks

Ross


----------



## Alastair (26 Sep 2011)

Tanks looking great as always mate. Love the open area though, if anything it melts the tank look bigger...on a side note I must say I'd have been saddened to give that balansae away, it's gorgeous, huge and in great condition but looks great in my tank now ha ha ;0). 
@Ross Martin I'm sure it's because he has a little one and the lights could easily blind. I have halides on mine and give me a head ache if I'm looking too long at the tank. I could be wrOng though and thinking of someone else who got rid for that reason ha ha


----------



## andyh (27 Sep 2011)

RossMartin said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> Loving the tank!
> Any particular reason why you ditched the ADA Solar I?
> Thanks
> Ross



Alastair is right, had problems with my little one getting blinded by it.



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Tanks looking great as always mate. Love the open area though, if anything it melts the tank look bigger...on a side note I must say I'd have been saddened to give that balansae away, it's gorgeous, huge and in great condition but looks great in my tank now ha ha ;0).
> @Ross Martin I'm sure it's because he has a little one and the lights could easily blind. I have halides on mine and give me a head ache if I'm looking too long at the tank. I could be wrOng though and thinking of someone else who got rid for that reason ha ha



Cheers mate, glad you like it. Also glad you are happy with the Balanese, its a great plant. Make sure you give it good nutrients at the root and she will grown well. Where are the pics of your tank?


----------



## Alastair (27 Sep 2011)

Yeah I do mate. Makes me want to get sone nice shaped branchy wood and do the same now. Mines pretty much a collectoritis but want something with structure now. I've got jbl rootballs at the base of them and no sign of melting or anything, and my water being soft it's not made them twist or shrivel so pretty chuffed :0) 
Ermmm pics yes....page 2 of this thread but go easy ha ha.,http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15255&start=10.
Oh almost forgot mate, when you had your halide on, did tour cardinals tend to shy away at all? I've noticed mine do when they come on


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Sep 2011)

love this tank Andy, i hope mine looks half as good when mature. Those crypts look stunning mate!


----------



## andyh (30 Sep 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> love this tank Andy, i hope mine looks half as good when mature. Those crypts look stunning mate!


Cheers Ian, yeah the crypts are getting better with age most are over a year old.


----------



## andyh (30 Sep 2011)

i like this pic i took with my iPhone 4


A quick photo with my iphone4 by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Shows you don't have to have mega bucks kit   

In this photo there is 8 species of plant  Can you name them all?


----------



## Joecoral (1 Oct 2011)

andyh said:
			
		

> Shows you don't have to have mega bucks kit


I could buy a pretty decent DSLR camera for the amount of money an iPhone 4 sells for  

Tank is looking good though


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Oct 2011)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> I could buy a pretty decent DSLR camera for the amount of money an iPhone 4 sells for



true   

looks great Andy.


----------



## andyh (4 Oct 2011)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True- but i think of it as free on my contract and my point was it was a not a bad pic considering its just a phone  



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Mark


----------



## Alastair (4 Oct 2011)

I think it's a great pic for an iPhone mate. Wish mine looked like that off mine lol


----------



## andyh (5 Nov 2011)

Greetings

So i set about stripping down this set up yesterday and boy was that a big job, catching all the fish at the end proved very challenging the Gobies are insane! So fast and they just disappeared into the substrate.

I will be listing some kit here in UKAPS first, i.e 90x45x45 Optiwhite, cabinet and Arcadia light etc 

I will be starting a new journal soon, with my new tank soon!

Thanks for all the comments and questions can't believe this journal has had over 12000 views! 

Cheers


Andyh


----------



## Alastair (5 Nov 2011)

Real Shame mate I loved this tank


----------



## Westyggx (20 Dec 2011)

Andy is there a breakdown of the plants in here somewhere?

cheers


----------



## andyh (20 Dec 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Andy is there a breakdown of the plants in here somewhere?
> cheers



Probably so big not sure where, what is it your after? I amy be able to help, also the plants evolved a lot so may not be accuarate ?


----------



## Westyggx (20 Dec 2011)

andyh said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the look of the tank and im planning a rescape soon so i just thought if you had a list i could google them to see what i thought


----------



## LondonDragon (1 May 2012)

Update time Andy!


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 May 2012)

it's in Marks living room now Paulo!


----------



## LondonDragon (1 May 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> it's in Marks living room now Paulo!


Why not in mine?


----------



## andyh (4 May 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> it's in Marks living room now Paulo!




Yes Paulo, Ian is right this is in Marks living room, Mark was so taken by my scaping skills he bought the whole lot and has it in his lounge and uses for inspiration on how not to scape!


----------

